# General > General Chat >  What are you *supposed* to be doing right now!?

## Logos

I know, I know, you're _here_, but what are you really supposed to be doing right now? 

What are you procrastinating about? What have you shoved to the bottom of your "To Do" pile, _again_? That 5-page essay that is giving you nightmares?

Is that pile of laundry still looming but you just don't look in its direction? Are you eating stale crackers and peanut butter because you can't face grocery shopping?

Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems? Do you quickly close the browser window when you realise you are now up to 59 _unanswered_ family emails? Haven't done that back up of your computer's hard drive this week/month yet?

Has your "To Read" pile migrated/spread from your bedside table/coffee table/desk etc. to the floor?
Are the magazines/newspapers in your "To Read" pile more than six months old?

I am supposed to be prepping my garden planters but it's really really windy out and I don't want the dirt to blow in my eyes/face  :FRlol:  
_that's a good excuse, right_?

----------


## Taliesin

Well, we should study for the art history test tomorrow, or social studies test on Thursday or the history exam next Monday.
But...nah.

----------


## Madhuri

I am supposed to be studying about WAPT 4.0, a load testing tool that I use for my work  :Rolleyes:  Why did I take up such a job, where I have to _still_ study to keep myself updated?  :Rolleyes: 

I also need to tidy my bed. It's only second day of the week, and half of the clothes from my wardrobe are already on the bed. In the weekend I make my room tidy, but, come Friday all the clothes, books, papers are lying on my bed, with me sleeping over.  :Rolleyes:   :FRlol:  Do I sound crazy?

----------


## Pensive

> I know, I know, you're _here_, but what are you really supposed to be doing right now? 
> 
> What are you procrastinating about? What have you shoved to the bottom of your "To Do" pile, _again_? That 5-page essay that is giving you nightmares?
> 
> Is that pile of laundry still looming but you just don't look in its direction? Are you eating stale crackers and peanut butter because you can't face grocery shopping?
> 
> Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems? Do you quickly close the browser window when you realise you are now up to 59 _unanswered_ family emails? Haven't done that back up of your computer's hard drive this week/month yet?
> 
> Has your "To Read" pile migrated/spread from your bedside table/coffee table/desk etc. to the floor?
> ...


Heh, I am supposed to be studying at the moment too.

Oh this Mathematics annual exam!  :Frown:  It's the first one and if it went bad, I wouldn't be able to concentrate on others thinking why I didn't study for it. But then I feel too lazy to study at the moment.  :Frown:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Do I sound crazy?


You sound lazy ;-)

Reminds me of someone I know when I look in the mirror... :-)

But I abhor lazyness including my own - thats my redeeming feature :-)

----------


## Madhuri

> You sound lazy ;-)
> 
> Reminds me of someone I know when I look in the mirror... :-)
> 
> But I abhor lazyness including my own - thats my redeeming feature :-)


 :FRlol: 

Lote, I didn't want to know the truth.  :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:

----------


## shortysweetp

hmm i am suppose to be looking for a job, cleaning the rest of the house (what I didnt get done yesterday, mainly daughters room 4yr olds are sooo messy), and working on the flower bed but its been pouring rain for the last 2 days. there are ponds in my back yard and a river down one side of my house thanks to the rain (ok maybe not so bad but pretty bad)

----------


## shadowy girl

I'm supposed to be studying for my Science Exam now....ugh!  :FRlol:

----------


## Tiaan

Ment to be doing work for uni for my bloody Rousseau essay having a hard time so lookng for inspiration  :Brickwall:

----------


## scotpgot

Should be stocking shelves and doing accounting for my business. *sigh*

----------


## vheissu

Should be looking over a couple of things before my exam tomorrow....but they're soooooooo boriiiing!!! :Frown:

----------


## Silvia

I should be studying for the Spanish test... :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote, I didn't want to know the truth.


:-) Madhuri, knowing the truth is good. Finding an excuse for it - is even better :-)

----------


## Madhuri

> :-) Madhuri, knowing the truth is good. Finding an excuse for it - is even better :-)


 :FRlol: 

I am just trying to save myself from harsh realities of life. I am not asking for too much, am I?  :Biggrin:  I love being lost in my thoughts  :Biggrin:  So, no more truths from now on, please  :Tongue: . Day dreaming is so much easier, tidying a room takes a lot of energy, I am saving all of it  :FRlol: 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I really should be going to have a shower and then bed as i'm in work for 6am.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I know, I know, you're _here_, but what are you really supposed to be doing right now? 
> 
> What are you procrastinating about? What have you shoved to the bottom of your "To Do" pile, _again_? That 5-page essay that is giving you nightmares?
> 
> Is that pile of laundry still looming but you just don't look in its direction? Are you eating stale crackers and peanut butter because you can't face grocery shopping?
> 
> Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems? Do you quickly close the browser window when you realise you are now up to 59 _unanswered_ family emails? Haven't done that back up of your computer's hard drive this week/month yet?
> 
> Has your "To Read" pile migrated/spread from your bedside table/coffee table/desk etc. to the floor?
> Are the magazines/newspapers in your "To Read" pile more than six months old?


usually it's all of the above  :Smile:  
except for Aunty from Florida.. whenever I get a phone call when i least need it I can be sure it's my mum doing either or all of the following:
a) inviting herself over
b) pestering me to buy pretzels for her
c) raving about the state the world has got to
d) fretting about my brother, who will end up in prison one day, seeing as he does so many extracurricular things (he's an A student, but never mind)
e) telling me "I've always said..." about something she's never said before.


hehe, these days I'm not procrastinating for a change. I've been extremely efficient and hardworking for two weeks running  :Smile: 
I'll come back when I've gotten rid of that distasteful habit  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

I am supposed to be asleep, but sleep itself is stubborn, must be thinking why I battled with it during math lesson when it wanted me to accept it...

----------


## Domer121

I am supposed to be studying... but this is true knowledge, I think :Smile:

----------


## Aunty-lion

> Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems?


Hey! Aunties are great, and you're lucky if you get to hear about their cats' gastrointestinal problems! :FRlol:  Especially if those cats are lions.

I came all the way to University (it's 8.40am here) to do my essay, and now I'm back on litnet. :Yawnb:

----------


## Jay

Sleeping  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Ditto!

----------


## samercury

Supposed to be studying for English... I think :x

----------


## Idril

Getting ready for my son's band concert.

----------


## malwethien

...working....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aunty-lion

> ...working....


Does that mean you're anthropologising??

----------


## malwethien

> Does that mean you're anthropologising??


LOL... :FRlol:  "anthropologising" I guess I do that all the time....sadly...I have also have a regular office job...'administering' is more like it  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Malwethian I didn't know you were an anthropologist.... :Wave:  hello from a soon-to-be/hope-to-be physical anthropologist!!!!

I should be calling the fiancee, watching House, catching up on statistics homework, oh yeah, making it so that my books... clothes... lapdesk... backpack aren't sleeping on my bed so that I may sleep in it.

Hmm...finals are next week, I wonder if I should be worried.

----------


## malwethien

> Malwethian I didn't know you were an anthropologist.... hello from a soon-to-be/hope-to-be physical anthropologist!!!!
> 
> I should be calling the fiancee, watching House, catching up on statistics homework, oh yeah, making it so that my books... clothes... lapdesk... backpack aren't sleeping on my bed so that I may sleep in it.
> 
> Hmm...finals are next week, I wonder if I should be worried.


Grace! join the club....I am a physical anthropologist myself...with a special interest in Forensics  :Wink:  Love it!

----------


## Stanislaw

I'm supposed to be working, fixing the computer problems, but now I'm slacking, everythings broken, I finished my tea break, I finished my smoking break, I finished my bathroom break...so I'm out of legitimate excuses  :Biggrin: ...well, I could take an early lunch... :Biggrin:

----------


## TakeForExample

I'm telling myself that I have to do something productive, been telling myself that for days. Not happening though. Aside from that, I'm supposed to clean my room, looking up stuff for my dad and catching up on sleep, since I've been sleeping at 3 am or 4 am or not at all, then waking up/getting up between 10 am - 12 pm. But whatever there's always the ever ready later.

----------


## CountingSheep

I should be doing pretty much anything... aside from being here.

----------


## Schokokeks

(from manageable to horrifying)

I should do the dishes of yesterday's dinner...
Then revise my university stuff...
And translate a passage of Middle High German*...

*The medieval ancestor of modern German, don't see why I have to learn this...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Stanislaw

well, fixed some things, so now I'm legit, on break legally!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aunty-lion

I should be going home to my warm bed, my big, fat book (Underworld) and my sweet lovin one. But I'm not. I'm editing an essay and posting here. I'm an idiot.

----------


## Logos

My condolences to all who are dealing with essays, tests, exams etc  :Wink:   :FRlol:  




> usually it's all of the above


woah  :Eek2:  then you're as bad as me for putting stuff off  :FRlol:  




> Especially if those cats are lions.


If I had an Aunty who had lions I'd probably actually _go see_ her everyday!  :Biggrin: 

I've probably got emails and private messages that are overdue to be answered, and today looks like the day to do the gardening since it isn't windy _yet_...  :Tongue:

----------


## the silent x

i'm supposed to be workin gon autocad, but we have a sudstitute today so no one is doign anything but messing around online

----------


## Pensive

My mother is saying that I am supposed to be cursing myself on having studied so little for final exams... But am I really supposed to be doing that? *wonders*

----------


## Schokokeks

> My mother is saying that I am supposed to be cursing myself on having studied so little for final exams... But am I really supposed to be doing that? *wonders*


 :Biggrin:  Let's see ... A cookie for every math problem ?  :Brow: 
You'll do alright, Pensy !  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Let's see ... A cookie for every math problem ? 
> You'll do alright, Pensy !


I hope for the same!  :Smile: 

As for cookies, I love cookies but too many cookies (as there are more than hundred sums) might bring my stomach in a shape that I wouldn't be able to go to school to give the exam.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Schokokeks

> As for cookies, I love cookies but too many cookies (as there are more than hundred sums) might bring my stomach in a shape that I wouldn't be able to go to school to give the exam.


Oh, I see... now we wouldn't want that, would we ?  :Biggrin: 
I'll make the cookies really small, then  :Wink: .

----------


## Serenata

I just finished an author project. I had to :

*Write a biography on an author.
*Read five poems by said writer.
*Write 300 word essays on each poem responding to them.
*Put them neatly in a folder with an index.


I about died. It wouldn't have been so bad but my teacher made up make notecards. I am not an organized person. I have managed to lose all of my note cards for one of my important sources.The thing is due tomorrow.

But, I am done! Hurray!!! :Banana:

----------


## grace86

Working!!!!

----------


## stephofthenight

ok so i should be doing the following

cleaning my roomwrigting my essay on to kill a mockingbirdfinishing my house for tech.mod.doing my laundryreading my term bookstudying for my geography examand doing my algebra homework

not to mention all of my makeup work from the last 3 days ive missed from being sick.

if anyone wants to help me on my paper that is due today i would love them mucho graunda lol hey i just found out today on that one...

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

I really should be asleep... Come to think of it  :Idea:  : I'm off to bed.. G'night all. :Tongue:  

/Claes

----------


## andave_ya

I need to go straighten my hair. It looks like a bush. And then I need to go do my (argh) algebra.

----------


## Scheherazade

Reading the new threads...

----------


## Niamh

should be going to bed.

----------


## Themis

I'm supposed to be asleep since I'll have to wake up at 5 in the morning on Sunday and probably won't be able to do it if I don't get up early tomorrow. And the day after tomorrow. (The real problem here is: Whether I'll be able to get up or not on Sunday, I _must_ because my mother most certainly won't go to Venice without me.

----------


## Shalot

> Reading the new threads...


oh wow, is that a moderator duty? I guess it would be.

Just out of curiousity --- is there always a moderator on duty in the event that some bad person comes along and posts something really offensive or whatever? A while ago I went into one of the sections and saw a post that was totally inappropriate and I reported it of course, but I am just wondering if the moderators were on it before I even posted because it was gone almost instantly.

Do you have a cell phone and do you get paged in the event that some troll comes along and starts putting bad stuff up in the forum? Are you tethered?

----------


## Nightshade

sorting out all sorts of things

----------


## Pensive

> Oh, I see... now we wouldn't want that, would we ? 
> I'll make the cookies really small, then .


Ahhh, that would be very nice of you! I can't refuse to that - a bundle of delicious little cookies!  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

I should be packing or at the gym but I am on the couch watching basketball and playing on lit net

----------


## Nightshade

getting rerady for work and having breakfast

----------


## aabbcc

The list of the things I should be doing right now instead of being here:

1) Studying Biology - one of the most boring subjects around, which I can hardly bring myself to dedicate time to, but somehow my Biology textbook mysteriously disappeared ["There is God!" was my interpretation of the event];
2) Memorising a bunch of hexameters for Greek and Latin classes [so far I have got down 21 lines in Greek and only 5 in Latin];
3) Figuring out Mathematics, as I have missed about 80% of the lessons which dealt with that I have a test from next week;
4) Reading one from the pile of books I must read for school;
5) Reading my mother's thesis and formulating my opinion on whether it is any good, as she kindly asked me for that;
6) Writing _my own_ thesis (Russian homework) on a subject I have virtually no knowledge of [so it would include some research as well];
7) Answering mails and letters [it would take me the entire afternoon solely for that];
8) Studying quantum physics [this is by far the most interesting of the options here].

And now what am I truly going to do? Beguile my time here, then listen to some music whilst preparing to go out, then go out, then return home so late that it will already be early [ :Biggrin: ] and read till dawn other things, which are in no way connected to that which I must do for school. ;-)

----------


## Madhuri

Get ready to go to the drycleaners, and get the clothes that I gave a month back. Why is it that everytime I have to go out it becomes extremely hot  :Rolleyes:  ?

----------


## Nightshade

Studying, looking at all the new threads, sleeping off this monster cold before my exams.

----------


## Aunty-lion

Calling my partner to sort out the argument we had this morning.... oh dear

----------


## toni

I should be trying to write...

----------


## pinkmoon

I am supposed to be studying,
but when I open this forum, I find nice things to read ,
now I will go and make a white cake for the kids  :Idea:  
and then I may study after they go to bed :Yawnb:

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping, sleeping, sleeping.  :Frown:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Sleeping, sleeping, sleeping.


me too! make that four times sleeping

----------


## RJbibliophil

I could be working on a paper I don't want to work on because I'm stubbed or I could simply go to bed.

----------


## Moira

Anything that would be related to the reason why i am working here ....
Posting on LitNet doesn't qualify......  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> me too! make that four times sleeping


Now, I am supposed to be fully awake, and am a bit drowsy. Funny how we tend towards things we are not supposed to do.  :Tongue:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Working......LOL :FRlol:  
Instead I'm checking out the forums I belong to. :Yawnb:

----------


## Hyatt07

I should be getting things ready for when I leave for the Marine Corps. in about 12 days.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm in my religion class right now. I should be doing an assignment, but since it's not going to be marked, I don't think I'll do it.

----------


## kiobe

> I know, I know, you're _here_, but what are you really supposed to be doing right now? 
> 
> What are you procrastinating about? What have you shoved to the bottom of your "To Do" pile, _again_? That 5-page essay that is giving you nightmares?
> 
> Is that pile of laundry still looming but you just don't look in its direction? Are you eating stale crackers and peanut butter because you can't face grocery shopping?
> 
> Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems? Do you quickly close the browser window when you realise you are now up to 59 _unanswered_ family emails? Haven't done that back up of your computer's hard drive this week/month yet?
> 
> Has your "To Read" pile migrated/spread from your bedside table/coffee table/desk etc. to the floor?
> ...


LOL!!! I should be working. I found this site and it seems to be more fun than working, although it doesn't pay well. I allways seem to find something to do other than crating, which doesn't make sence because once I finish crating I can send the bills out.

----------


## dramasnot6

I am supposed to be...
doing my calculus assignment on diffrentiation! Oh boy!  :Tongue:

----------


## dbowen73

I m supposed to be dimensioning my last drawing in architecture class

----------


## Taliesin

Studying french. Have got this teensy exam tomorrow. Fortunately/unfortunately, half the points come from the oral part- and french is a language that is famous for eating up as much of the word as you possibly can (We suspect that even Irish isn't that bad) so eventually you put some accent wrong and the meaning changes. On the other hand,we can mutter a bit and hope that they'll think we said the right thing. And we haven't got a clue about de and à (like, when do you use which one) and we can't tell the difference between accent grave, accent aigu and the chapeau. (when spoken, we mean, although we mix up aigu and grave even in written text).
Fortunately it's the easiest level exam there is - A1.

----------


## Niamh

nothing

----------


## Demona

translating...and translating more...

----------


## kathycf

Laundry, dishes..the usual boring household stuff.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Working here at the library..... :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Sleeping, sleeping, sleeping.


you said it!

----------


## Shalot

I should be cleaning but the husband is late and I keep finding all these little screws and tools all over the place and now I am just tired of cleaning. 

And why is the foot spray and deodorant in the living room?

----------


## mtpspur

I should be calling a member to see how close he is to arriving on scene in Springfiled with his car but since he needed 15 minutes to get there and only seven have gone by and my driver is in the parking lot looking I thought I'l see if Koa's interview ever got posted. It didn't so I moved on to this forum.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am sitting here in the dark, reading this thread.... gotta go and shut the blinds, turn on some lights, make Jasmine Tea for a hubby who thought it was made an hour ago.... and oh, Pepper needs to go outside....  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Studying math.

----------


## Themis

Studying, of course. 'The main features of civil law' by Peter Bydlinski. Which is about 400 pages long and is, in fact, not at all the book I need for my next exam. 
_That_ is a weighty tome of about a 1000 pages combined with the ABGB (Civil Code) in all its length, glory and supplementary laws.

----------


## grace86

I'm supposed to be eating breakfast and getting ready to go to practice.

----------


## sam96

I'm supposed to be getting ready for 1 of the most important exam in my life tomorrow.But i lost all hope completely bored. :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Good luck sam!

I am meant to be sleeping...or studying.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Nothing...
that's the beauty of my Sunday mornings.... :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Pepper thinks she is going for a walk, but it is too hot now to take her. This is NOT a cop out -- when I give in (on a hot day), I wind up carrying her home.  :Alien:  

Now despite the fact that Pepper is less than twenty pounds -- in the heat and given that I fell off my bike last week (see my blog), my arm is tender and there will be no carrying my sweet Pepper in the heat. So, waaaah! No walk for Pepper... :Frown:  I should have gotten up waaaay earlier...

----------


## Domer121

I should be helping pack up for the picnic.....but I would get in the way cause of the crutches...so I am here..yea :Smile:

----------


## sam96

Thanx,Drama.  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

For the next five hours, absolutely nothing. I should probably get reading in  :Tongue:

----------


## CaptureLife

I should be working on yearbook pages. Eventually, they will have to be done... *sigh*, the inevitable. That's what I get, I suppose; I tend to procrastinate, and now its summer, and I _really_ don't care.  :Brickwall:

----------


## Silvia

I should be studying in order to pass the theory test for the driving licence tomorrow....and I still have to do all the engine stuff.... :Sick:   :Bawling:   :Crash:

----------


## Shurtugal

Well, compared to your's, mine sounds redicules. i should be buying songs on itunes. how different our lives are and our priorities? well, i'm 13 so that gives me an excuse. =)

----------


## Lily Adams

Going to bed. Or reading The Odyssey.

----------


## AC_fan

I should be studying to my exams.

----------


## Niamh

> I should be studying in order to pass the theory test for the driving licence tomorrow....and I still have to do all the engine stuff....


you just reminded me that i was supposed to book my theory test to get my provisional licence!

----------


## Shurtugal

my mom's gone and i'm supposed to be cleaning for bible study. he, he, he, she'll never know.  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

Marking papers *sigh*

----------


## kilted exile

Changing the oil in the car, but it is far too warm.....

----------


## the silent x

making a literature website and studying for finals

----------


## ennison

Sleeping. I have tons of concrete to mix tomorrow - nay today!!!!

----------


## Bii

Working...in fact I should have been doing that for most of the day.....

----------


## Moira

> Working...in fact I should have been doing that for most of the day.....


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
Same here ........ :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

In religion again. Assignment due tomorrow. Haven't even started.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Revision for my synoptic paper on Tuesday*

----------


## Stanislaw

GETTING SLOSHED!!!! WHOOOOOOOO *takes of shirt* WOOOOOOOO


well, really nothing, day off.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Should be finishin' the 41 Stories, but I feel like posting here for some reason...  :FRlol:

----------


## applepie

A case Study for my class. Always with the homework in this house. This is what I get for wanting a college education... (Sigh). Oh well, I'm almost there. I think I'll call it for the night with the work. kick back, play in the forum a little and enjoy my nice glass of wine and the quiet that can only mean the kids are in bed and the husband is at work for the night.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Watching the last of the Mythos series tapes.

----------


## the silent x

i'm supposed to be lying on this doctors table and getting a Y incision, but don't tell him that i'm on here and i'll be fine ;-)

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Studying for the ACT or washing my car even though its going to rain...or cleaning my room, but I'm sorta doing that. :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

I should do the dishes, take a shower and go to bed, because it's late and I'm really tired. BUT - I don't have to work tomorrow, so it doesn't matter if I'll just stay awake for a couple of hours more  :Smile:

----------


## Lothwen

I should clean up all home  :Frown: , maybe not today, because it's too late, but tomorrow, it will be hard day...

----------


## Scheherazade

Fill in forms...

----------


## Bluebiird

*What should I be doing now? Sleeping, that's what. But I can't sleep but staying on the computer will keep me awake longer and I'm too tired to start reading now. What is a girl to do?*

----------


## Bakiryu

I should be eating dinner but I can't pry myself off the computer!

----------


## applepie

I should be working on my group project for my class, but instead I'm here since I don't feel like reading my case study about K-mart. Sleeping would be another good option, but since I have homework I'm staying up late to do it... So, instead I'm really just staying up late to chat with all of you nice people :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

sleeping...who needs sleep its the summer...I almost put slepp instead of sleep!! haha! :FRlol:

----------


## tulysg1982

I am learning driving and swimming and its awesome!

----------


## Pensive

Studying, haven't done it in quite a while.

----------


## kiz_paws

**sigh** there is a heap of laundry with my name on it.....

----------


## Captain Pike

I was figuring, I could buy a case of oil:Castrol, that way, maybe I could get my almost 15-year-old son to change the oil in both vehicles we have. (Instilling responsibility in my young one, all the while, relaxing) But alas, he is still staying at his mother's house. So I should be working on one of my very meaningful writing projects. So I'm okay here. I can hear some old movie playing behind me, something about the flying Tigers, lots of dog fights and such, ah, what a great life I lead.

----------


## Lily Adams

Going to bed, I guess. Even though I don't have to.

Eh.

*watches "Mr. Roboto" music video again*

 :Banana:

----------


## applepie

Cleaning my kitchen. I really need to do the dishwasher before I go to bed.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I should be a sleep, or drifting around in that kind of half awake half asleep dream world. But someone knocked on the door and got me up and didn't stick around for me to get downstairs and see who it was. (I sleep in late when I've nothing to do, holidays seem to be the time my insomnia sets in because even when I rest my brain an hour or so before trying to sleep I'm still up until about 3. Is that classed as insomnia? Maybe it's just laziness )*

----------


## Annamariah

I think I should do some cleaning before my parents and little brothers arrive - they've been away for over a week.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I should do some laundry.

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

Practically anything other than what I am doing.

----------


## applepie

I have to agree PrinceMyshkin. That is normally the simplest answer for most of us I think :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

fighting the dust balls under my bed....

----------


## Bakiryu

Cleaning my room. Again. HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO PUT MY BOOKS AWAY IF THERE'S NO SPACE!!!!?

----------


## formality hater

Breakfast!
But I never fall for this FROMALITY :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am supposed to be walking the dog...

----------


## Bakiryu

Packing my bags, cleaning my room and asleeping so I can wake up at 3 am and catch a two hour ride to miami and then a plane  :Bawling:

----------


## Lily Adams

Studying all the countries of the world and memorizing where they [email protected][email protected]

----------


## kiz_paws

The dishes  :Sick:

----------


## kathycf

Laundry...

----------


## Granny5

sleeping

----------


## kiz_paws

painting some rocks...

----------


## Shalot

I should probably be in bed

----------


## vheissu

I should be reading a 10 page article...but I've just been skimming over the 1st page for the last 10-15 min. It's such an interesting topic...

----------


## Niamh

reading and bringing dirty plate to kitchen

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping. Sleeping. Sleeping.

----------


## aabbcc

I am supposed to study Greek - basically, that is what I am supposed to do the entire summer, before September (when I am off to Greece  :Biggrin: ). 

When the academic year finished, I told myself: "I will start to study in five days."
After those five days, it was "next week", after that week it was "after visiting a friend", but I was so 'dead' of partying [ :Biggrin: ] that I took it as excuse to move forward one more week, and so on, and so on. So yes, August is drawing near, and all of my Greek textbooks are _still_ amongst that unpacked bags with books which I brought to my parents' residence when coming for holidays. I have not done, but literally, any of it yet.

So much about being a "diligent student", eh.

----------


## Pensive

Studying.

----------


## Poetess

sleeping

----------


## Annabel Lee

I'm hungry, so I should be eating; I'm tired so I should be sleeping; and there's a very large pile of laundry sitting next to me just dying to be folded.

----------


## aabbcc

I am supposed to be packing as I am off the country tonight.  :Biggrin: 
I will pack... later...  :FRlol:

----------


## Noisms

Writing a report on recent developments in the WTO's dispute settlement process. Which is as enthralling as it sounds.

----------


## kiz_paws

Taking Pepper outside for a quick romp

----------


## Weisinheimer

mopping the kitchen floor, or cleaning my room or studying.

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping I guess.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

STUDYING!!! :Biggrin:  for the periodic exam...

----------


## thevintagepiper

Writing an essay on The Prince and the Pauper or doing a geometry test. :S

----------


## Pensive

Studying Biology, I planned it but at the moment I feel too lazy to open the book.

----------


## vheissu

Having just moved to a new flat I should unpack, put things in order rather than leaving them around the room....it might take some days....

----------


## pinkmoon

I am supposed to be studying  :Biggrin:  
but here I am again :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

We leave tomorrow to spend the weekend with my parents and celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary. We have a big family picture planned for Saturday with all the immediate family and a huge open house planned for Sunday and the list of things I have to do today to be ready to go tomorrow is staggering and yet...here I sit... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Poetess

Greeting people inside and help in solving the family problem.

----------


## Pensive

Staying wide awake.

----------


## dramasnot6

Going to the gym..hehe

----------


## Dikagami

reading history texts

----------


## Literary_Cat

Literature Network Forums... Blissfully addicting!

I've been on the site for the past forty-five minutes, during which time I have not worked on my statement of intent for graduate school, put the laundry in the dryer, read the chapter on sound from my poetry textbook for my class tomorrow, or bothered to make myself some dinner.

What are _you_ not doing?

----------


## brizo

I am not looking for my sister's cats, who possibly might be dinner for coyotes....I'm not balancing my checkbook, or watching my netflix, or making dinner. I'm being a gawking voyeur, and eating Orchard trail mix from the bag, too lazy to get a glass of water to wash away the sweetness....

----------


## NickAdams

I'm not paying attention to my wife or eating my dinner.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I'm not sleeping...and I have a Calc test tommorrow. Oops!

----------


## Divine Comedy

Am supposed to be working and I should be completing my project which has to be submitted day after tomorrow but I guess am not doing anything....

----------


## NickAdams

I'm at work; don't tell anybody I'm here.

----------


## Niamh

i should be going to bed.....but.....

----------


## Bakiryu

I should be.....studying for a French test.

Then tomorrow: ascience, world history and geometry!

----------


## Scheherazade

Having dinner.

----------


## Themis

I'm supposed to get up and study.

----------


## Nightshade

tidying and cleaning and generally getting ready to dismantle and move beds.

----------


## Niamh

tidy up my room. (and my brothers which i've taken over a nd made a den out of since he went to oz!)

----------


## dramasnot6

Writing my notes for history...*sigh*

----------


## Granny5

cleaning and laundry. No fun but someone has to do it.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I should be packing.

----------


## vheissu

I should be reading about the experiment I'm supposed to be doing tomorrow....bleah....

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping.

----------


## Bakiryu

Still studying but I have no time!

I'm supposed to: do housework, study, do all my homework, try to get to read something and sleep.

I wish I had more time!!!!! high school is evil. EVILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


and to make it worse I will soon have to begin reading the Hunchback of Notre Dame for English Class. How? i have no time!

----------


## Pensive

> I wish I had more time!!!!! high school is evil. EVILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


*shudders*

So really, with the pricking of my thumb, something wicked this way comes!  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

cleaning and decluttering my room.

----------


## Themis

Studying

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Physics coursework... it's interesting - i should enjoy it - but here is just such an attraction...

----------


## Divine Comedy

Am supposed to be working hard...........

----------


## Idril

Laundry and packing for our weekend trip to visit my parents.

----------


## AnimeLover121

im supposed to be studying for a test but i know the dumb answers by heart <3  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Sorting out the boxes ( and suitcase) of paperwork from last year.

----------


## Lyn

Nothing - hooray!

----------


## kiz_paws

I am supposed to be leash in hand, headed for the forest with Pepper.... but alas, my addiction to *HERE*!  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

I'm supposed to be ironing!! But I'm trying to figure out a crossword instead (event creating a sudden increase in wealth, 7 words, anyone?)

----------


## toni

Sleeping!

goodnight, litnet. Much love..

----------


## Bakiryu

eating lunch.

----------


## Nightshade

findiing work clothes for tommorw.

----------


## stephofthenight

GOING HOME!!! but im waiting on mommy, then i have to study for 3 tests, and drivers ed tommrow, and i should probably wash some clothes, so ill have clean clothes, i realy need to feed all the animals, but im realy comfy and dont thinm ill move  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Going to sleep!! I am just an incurable insomniac, though!

----------


## applepie

Studying for my midterm or sleeping, but alas I'm here :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

Dishes, which I've stalled on long enough. This site just sucks me in some nights. Anyway... I'm off to finish the dishes and get to bed :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

Sleeping, but I'd had no school today or tomorrow, 'til Monday. I should also be drawing and focusing on my French.

----------


## kiz_paws

Sleeping. NOT drinking coffee by the truckload and hanging around at LitNet...  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Getting ready for work....and coming up with a decent reason to be kept away from customers today other than Ive got a nasty cold and dont want to infect people and I dont feel very peoply today .

----------


## NikolaiI

sleeping! lol...

i will soon, and the sweet tunes of jethro tull will wash over me before i do..

----------


## BulletproofDork

Taking a shower.  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

Sleeping. Again. I haven't slept all night. I was reading Night. I think the horrible nightmares will show up for a week or so. Again.

----------


## BulletproofDork

The dishes

----------


## Weisinheimer

cleaning the kitchen

----------


## Granny5

getting the house ready for a birthday party

----------


## Themis

Will there ever be a time when I'm not supposed to study? No, so once again: Supposed to study.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My assignment for Language of Media that's due monday...

----------


## Madhuri

I am supposed to translate 5 pages of a certain text in English to Hindi, and, I am thinking that vice-versa is much easier.

----------


## farnoosh

getting off the net

----------


## vheissu

SOrting out all of last year's society accounts...but no, those can wait!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

eating!!!

----------


## Anza

doing homework

----------


## Bakiryu

> doing homework


Yup. Must write about Jesus.....

WHat's the point if EVERYONE knows about him?!  :Flare:  (No offense)

----------


## Anza

I have a dress to design, a monologue to work on, an essay to write, algebra to do, cello to practice, flashcards to make, and two tests to study for. And I've already done 1/2 of my homework... I shoud drop a few honors classes

----------


## LadyWentworth

Sleeping!!!!

----------


## Anza

> Sleeping!!!!


same here. but I'm gonna pull an all-nighter. If I sleep two hours, then I'll be more tired than if I slept none.

----------


## NikolaiI

Nothing at all! Wasn't TheFifth talking about that?

----------


## Gadget Girl

Jogging. *laughs*

----------


## Weisinheimer

eating

----------


## BulletproofDork

doing something useful. . . . . . . . .Like preparing for tomorrow's lunch guests.  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

I was supposed to study all day long, but I haven't even opened my book. I am going to be a teacher, aren't I the best role-model?  :Tongue:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Studying for earthsci! I'm gonna fail!!! :Bawling:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Stop eating too much, I guess...  :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

Not being on the internet. Listening to teacher.

----------


## AdoreroDio

Working on 20 problems in math (maybe more I can't remember....)writing an essay about the French Rev., Annotating Antigone......and more

Basically a lot of hw

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm supposed to be having breakfast, and I am! 
Then I'll have to study...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

My socsci project!!!

----------


## BulletproofDork

I'm supposed to be dusting the livingroom. . . .

----------


## Bakiryu

sleeping, eh, I can't get off the net.

----------


## Niamh

> sleeping, eh, I can't get off the net.


Was about to say the same thing!

----------


## vheissu

Going to bed...but I just finished writing up my presentation, the computer was on...what could I do???  :Wink:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Uh... nothing. It's lunchbreak now and I don't have any rush projects to get done with. Doing this unfinished earthsci project maybe.

----------


## Bakiryu

Nope, still can't get off. Indulging on some fluff yaoi and cello music. Wish I knew someone who played some kind of instrument, the only players I know are black  :FRlol:  (j/k)

I should be sleeping. Lack of sleep and food will be the death of me...

----------


## applepie

Same as you Baki... Sleeping. I'm working on it, though, honest. I'm having my tea and trying to clear my brain. I think I may go read for a while before going to bed. That always helps a little :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm supposed to sleep right now, but I think I could have a litte time here on LitNet before I go to bed. *yawns*

----------


## Granny5

Cleaning house and doing laundry.....but being here is so much more fun!

----------


## motherhubbard

cleaning house, doing laundry and getting ready for a test...I just thought I'd look for a nanosecond

----------


## samercury

Stop reviewing for bio

----------


## thelastmelon

Guess. Could it be studying? Yes!
(I will, I will.)

----------


## higley

Heading to class...in fact...later.  :Wink:

----------


## Agravis

IS report.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Getting a report printed.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I should really be in school!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Finishing the book that I am reading for the book club I am in. We meet Friday and I still have 200 pages to go!!

----------


## Logos

work work work  :Frown:   :Idea:

----------


## BulletproofDork

finding clothes to wear to church. (sigh)

----------


## firefangled

Nothing, asolutely nothing. It is Sunday evening, the end of the week (I don't care what anybody says, it's the *end* of the week). That is just the way it works out.

----------


## Moira22100

Well, I'm supposed to be studying for my Animal Farm exam, but I cannot stand Animal Farm, so I'm procrastinating. So...yep...

----------


## samercury

Lab report... and I am doing my lab report- just taking a break

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Math...and I'm pretty sure my Math-obsessed classmate who's working at the other side of the library will drop by and ask why I'm not working on it!!! Much worse, I think he just made fun of the integer and variation problems I made.

----------


## Gadget Girl

One word: studying.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Finishing my art project which is due this very day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Feeding the cat

----------


## LadyWentworth

Well, I fed the cat. Now I am supposed to be studying for an audition.

----------


## amanda_isabel

supposed to be memorizing this freakishly long poem for a performance at the end of the week.  :Frown: 

and.. i know i'm supposed to be doing something, and i guess one of those things is remembering what i'm supposed to be doing

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

studying? well, I _am_ studying, but I must study _harder._

----------


## Niamh

nothing.

----------


## Logos

oh gawd I wish  :FRlol:  

I'm _supposed_ to be out grocery shopping  :Sick:

----------


## Scheherazade

> oh gawd I wish


Ditto.


> I'm _supposed_ to be out grocery shopping


Have been postponing that since yesterday. Very tempted to do it online but don't like getting my veggies online :-/

And now I am supposed to be cleaning the bathroom.

----------


## Logos

uggers, housework is something I'm *supposed* to do more of but it's always last on the list  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> oh gawd I wish  
> 
> I'm _supposed_ to be out grocery shopping


Its not often i have nothing to do! :Tongue:  I'm on hols now so, dont have to go home and everything ready for work in the morning, dont have to go to bed early,dont have to worry about doing dinner as i've already eaten. So i'm still doig nothing! :Tongue:  
jealous? :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kratsayra

I'm supposed to be reading a book in Italian, but I really need a break. Because it's hard - Italian is really not my strong point, and this is actually the first full book I've read in Italian . . . ever.  :Frown:

----------


## Logos

> .... I'm on hols now ....


What's this hols you speak of? Is that when you turn off the ringer and draw the curtains so nobody will bug you and you can get some reading done?  :Goof: 

Now I'm supposed to be watering my plants  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> What's this hols you speak of? Is that when you turn off the ringer and draw the curtains so nobody will bug you and you can get some reading done? 
> 
> Now I'm supposed to be watering my plants


Hols... that wonderful time of the year when you have two weeks off and dont have to worry about work! And in my case only see work when flying away on hols and rubbing it in everyones face saying suckers! now its my turn to go away and you stay here! :Tongue:  That wonderful time of relaxing, curling up with a good book, hanging out with friends, lying in in the mornings while everyone else is fighting rush hour traffic....
I wish it could last for ever! :Tongue:  

supposed to be going to sleep.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Working. I should really be working and start my career.  :FRlol:

----------


## AdoreroDio

I should be writing a 5-7 page essay that is due tomorrow, studying for a test in the same class which I'm not prepared for, and memorizing all my lines for a skit I'm in during first period, and getting sleep so that I can be well rested but besides that...nothing at all.  :Biggrin:  lol

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

EarthSci paper. I shall be executed at once if I don't turn up with the finished product today!

----------


## Xcape

Working. 

Although it's nearly time to go so I guess the rest can wait till tomorrow.

----------


## Bakiryu

Sleeping. it's 4 in the morning!

----------


## Xcape

Go to bed already.  :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Go to bed already.


Hey it's saturday! I won't sleep until the sun comes out!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

argh. good for y'all. it's sunday. classes tomorrow. i need a miracle right now.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hahahaha! Give me a cookie, because I am happy!  :Banana: 

I just finished my excruciating work and I am very pleased of what I have done.  :Tongue:  

Anyways, I should be doing something for my own sake, but I'm here on LitNet instead!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I should be in bed. I am not feeling too well today.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Punching the air.

----------


## Pensive

Studying.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Me, working.

----------


## Bakiryu

Photoshop project. i'm in school right now!  :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

yeah! we're studying photoshop in compsci too.

yeah, i'm supposed to be researching something about Kohlberg's stages of moral development.

----------


## packersfan

Not this.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

IS project with my groupmates but I'm feeling so neglected so I stopped by here hope they wouldn't care

----------


## samercury

sleeping =__=

----------


## Gadget Girl

Stop eating too much.

----------


## stella

a lot of things ...strangely enough i dont care if any of them gets done, i am too tired to care.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Balancing checkbook!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I have absolutely no idea... perhaps memorizing my extempo speech... but here I go again, procrastinating the way I shouldn't
(I'm not saying that litnet is a waste of time, it's just that I shouldn't spend too much time on the computer.)

----------


## Gadget Girl

I spend too much time on the computer and somehow, it makes me tired sitting here all day long.

I should be in somewhere else and have fun with my friends.

----------


## Lily Adams

Well, I shouldn't be _here_ at all seeing as I'm not supposed to be in chat rooms or forums on this computer. I'm know, I'm a bad girl. Such a terrible, terrible thing to do.

----------


## Bakiryu

Packing. Will be leaving in 10 days.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I should stop thinking about what I am thinking.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Projects... yeah, projects. Perhaps doing something else for myself as well.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Be happy.

----------


## applepie

Getting ready for work, but I'm sure I'll have enough time :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Blowing my nose and going to bed.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Blowing my nose


Since you weren't doing what you were supposed to be doing, Niam, I am reaaaally curious to know the consequences!  :Wink:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Stop thinking.

----------


## LadyWentworth

SLEEPING!!!!! I suppose I will actually go do it now, too!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

going home, but here I am again... glued to the screen of a school computer...




> Packing. Will be leaving in 10 days.


To where, by the way?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Right now I'm supposed to be doing a lot of things... taking a walk with a friend, looking for my lost mechanical pencil, going home, reviewing for the LT in Math...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Doing something else other than being here on LitNet.

----------


## Bakiryu

> Doing something else other than being here on LitNet.


Amen sistah!  :FRlol:

----------


## applepie

Cleaning, something, anything, as long as I'm not sitting at this here computer :Biggrin:  I really need to start prepping the house for the kids and I moving, but here I am.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hey, Baki! This is my first time to see you on LitNet again! Nice for you to be back.  :Smile: 

I should be... sleeping. I'm still sleepy y'know. I just woke up.

----------


## Bakiryu

> Hey, Baki! This is my first time to see you on LitNet again! Nice for you to be back. 
> 
> I should be... sleeping. I'm still sleepy y'know. I just woke up.


Hullo G.C! I knew someone knew i wasn't here!  :Tongue:  

I should be packing, I've to leave in 7 days before they sent us to the streets.

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Hullo G.C! I knew someone knew i wasn't here!  
> 
> I should be packing, I've to leave in 7 days before they sent us to the streets.


Of course we noticed! It's pretty unusual for the great Baki to be absent on LitNet for a long time.  :Biggrin: 

You're moving, then?

----------


## Stanislaw

heh, the classic: "I should be working"  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

chatting with a friend... or probably begging my teacher to return my phone.
_Darn it sir! It wasn't my fault! I wasn't the one using it while I was up front doing my report! Cast the blame on that guy, not me!_

----------


## Gadget Girl

> chatting with a friend... or probably begging my teacher to return my phone.
> _Darn it sir! It wasn't my fault! I wasn't the one using it while I was up front doing my report! Cast the blame on that guy, not me!_


Only the bravest student ever will have the nerve to use the phone in front of the class _while_ doing a report!  :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

making lunch

----------


## Gadget Girl

Now I'm off to bed. Good night, everyone!  :As Sleep:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Of course we noticed! It's pretty unusual for the great Baki to be absent on LitNet for a long time. 
> 
> You're moving, then?


True, I'm addicted (Lit-netters Anonymous, perhaps? should we have 12 steps?  :FRlol:  )

Yup, to North Carolina. (It's all on teh blog  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Going back up to the classroom. My next class is about to start (in 8 more minutes)!

----------


## Bakiryu

> Going back up to the classroom. My next class is about to start (in 8 more minutes)!


wow! It's 9:58 pm where I'm at.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Yup. I'm from the Eastern side of the Earth  :Wink: 

Right now I'm probably supposed to be with my friend.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm supposed to be offline.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

yep, you are right now.
(waaaah.)
Seems I can only catch you online during lunchbreak.

I am supposed to be...... home.
But I'm not.

----------


## ahsiam

studying. but i am not. its my exam knocking at my door, i suck greatly.  :Mad:

----------


## Oniw17

Nothing particularly....wish I was drunk or reading a new book...and I feel like making doughnuts....I just made some tea. I should probably drink the rest of that before people wake up and want to use the coffee pot.

----------


## cleo

I shld be getting out of bed but don't feel like it

----------


## Gadget Girl

> yep, you are right now.
> (waaaah.)
> Seems I can only catch you online during lunchbreak.
> 
> I am supposed to be...... home.
> But I'm not.


Yeah, I'm online every eleven o'clock possible to two (I think) and I will be back about six or eight. Hehe, I'm reciting my own schedule.

I'm suppose to eat supper, but as you can see, I'm here.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Wow. What do you do in between?

I'm supposed to be back up in the classroom, but I guess nothing interesting's happening up there; so I'm hanging around in here until 12:50 (hope Filipino teacher isn't there)

----------


## firefangled

S-l-e-e-p-i-n-g

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Sulking. Yes, believe it or not. Sulking.

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Wow. What do you do in between?
> 
> I'm supposed to be back up in the classroom, but I guess nothing interesting's happening up there; so I'm hanging around in here until 12:50 (hope Filipino teacher isn't there)


In between? Studying, of course.  :Biggrin: 

Drinking water. I'm really thirsty.

----------


## symphony

Supposed to be studying, but well since when have i done anything i should?!  :FRlol:

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Supposed to be studying, but well since when have i done anything i should?!


 :FRlol:  Me, too!

----------


## vheissu

I'm supposed to be finding some cough syrup that actually does the job. No wait, sending someone else to find that! I'm definitely not going out in the cold!

----------


## BulletproofDork

school. what else is there?

----------


## toni

me too..  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Eat and drink.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Cramming for Filipino long test review and Earth Sci homework!
*huffs and puffs* Arrrggh!!! And I've got 39 minutes 'til my next class, which is, of no doubt... EARTH SCI!!! Darn!!!

----------


## transalater

Im suppose to be in a class, but now Im in the computer lab

----------


## Pretty^Athens

i'm supposed to be prepearing lunch... but i'm far too lazy

----------


## Themis

Studying. The only time I'm not supposed to study is when I'm supposed to be asleep.  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Read the book I bought.

----------


## applepie

Anything but hanging out here :Smile:  Likely cleaning my house, and getting things sorted out to go to the thrift store.

----------


## Zelly

A million things... Homework, showering, laundry, organizing my school books...again.... Making spaghetti... I should get moving... o.O

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Read the book I bought.


Say, you were at the mall yesterday, weren't you? :Biggrin:  I paged you yesterday in this weird thread I started to call people.

I think I'm supposed to go down another floor to the IS room to retrieve the bag which contains my PE clothes which I must've left there, and go up another two floors, leave it there, get my Health reviewer from my bag, and go down another floor and return to the library huffing and puffing.

But I won't. Or at least I guess I won't.  :Tongue:

----------


## BulletproofDork

eating dinner.

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Say, you were at the mall yesterday, weren't you? I paged you yesterday in this weird thread I started to call people.
> 
> I think I'm supposed to go down another floor to the IS room to retrieve the bag which contains my PE clothes which I must've left there, and go up another two floors, leave it there, get my Health reviewer from my bag, and go down another floor and return to the library huffing and puffing.
> 
> But I won't. Or at least I guess I won't.


 :FRlol:   :Tongue:  Don't worry, at least you're doing an exercise. That's good for the heart.

I'm supposed to review my notes... we have an exam, y'know.

----------


## Niamh

getting ready for work

----------


## transalater

im supposed to be doing my homework  :Tongue:

----------


## Domer121

Studying for the SATS...

----------


## Niamh

going home!

----------


## Themis

Sleeping.

----------


## Shalot

i'd say doing anything besides lurking here would be far more productive

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Answering questions on Noli me Tangere!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Studying... again. But I can't make myself.

----------


## Themis

Studying would be a good idea. But my head hurts.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Researching for english... I have 16 minutes to go.

----------


## crazefest456

doing a report, a take home test and doing a favor for someone else...I hope I get done by 1:00

----------


## miss tenderness

having coffee with Mom : )

----------


## Zelly

Editing my paper on Romeo and Juliet...

----------


## Niamh

sleeping. Am truely exhausted. might go watch HP OotP. (would would have thought that you can actually procrastinate from sleep! :Tongue:  )

----------


## Shurtugal

*blush* a latin class online and i told my mom i wasn't feeling good.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Researching about the "cumplase" (who knows whatever it means--do you?) which is just about what I must do with my mom around with my report card to testify whatever form of study she orders me to execute...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Eat dinner.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I'm Supposed to be setting up Howls Moving Castle on the dvd player.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

SocSci Homework--5 minutes to go, several blanks, three questions missing, and 5 minutes to go!
*sigh* Perhaps I'll never get to finish it anyway.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Nothing.

----------


## crazefest456

same here... first time for me!

----------


## coolnalu

I am supposed to be sleeping now...morning classes in....less than 7 hours, so 6 hours of sleep.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Finishing the socsci project which hasn't been completed up to now!!!

----------


## Niamh

getting ready for work.

----------


## vheissu

study study study study!!! but I'm so tired of it!

----------


## leynabituin

Studying, and/or working, sigh

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm supposed to not be on here and doing everything else that needs to get done!

----------


## Shurtugal

i'm free for a while!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Memorizing my lines.

----------


## Sancho

Balancing my checkbook. - Ptooey!!

----------


## Zelly

Studying. As usual. -_-

I'm so un academic this year. =(

----------


## samercury

Math homework...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Having a rest.

----------


## Niamh

taking it easy and resting. Am tired but.... you know how it is once you get on to litnet...!!!

----------


## Pensive

Studying. In fact sleeping, but as I have not got my school work done, I wouldn't sleep and I wouldn't study until I have talked to my brother on msn. So I am also supposed to be chatting with my brother.

----------


## Annamariah

I guess I should be sleeping, since it's well past midnight and I haven't slept much this week... But somehow I'm stuck here in front of my computer. I mean, it's nice to do something else every now and then than eating, sleeping and studying all the time.

----------


## Niamh

i should be sleeping

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

My groupmates must be really mad at me right now for not showing up and helping them with values ed report. Say, what was that about again? Integrity, qualities that are sure to lead a person to heaven (nah, not that) etcetera etcetera etcetera...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Reading this month's book club book for the club that I am in, but I am kind of bored with it. So I am on here instead.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

should be getting ready to go to gym.

----------


## Ana Lovejoy

drinking coffee =P

----------


## ampoule

Taking out the garbage. Doesn't that sound interesting...

----------


## thelastmelon

I should start writing on that article for school, since I won't be home this weekend...

----------


## Chava

should be heading for the train..but it's just so cold outside!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Log out.

----------


## Anza

What should you be doing right now, instead of being on Litnet??






I should be at school, but I'm sick :Sick:

----------


## mir

I should be doing homework, but I'm lazy!  :Biggrin: 

*hugs Anza* hope you feel better!!

----------


## dramasnot6

I should be napping and take cough medicine....but I am wrestless! 
*shares cough medicine with Anza*

----------


## Anza

Cheers, Drama!
*Shudders* eew, DayQuil

PS No, Mir!! Don't do it! You'll get my _COOTIES_

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping, only if the health permitted.

----------


## Wakaba

homework.... writing.... reading.....

----------


## mrsmtpspur

well-I guess homework. but, then again, I have the hardest job of all, keeping mtpspur out of trouble!! lol!! :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Partying. But my roomates dad has been on the phone for AN HOUR and I'm waiting for a call!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Punching the air...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

SLEEPING!!


why can't I sleep?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Raymond Carver essay.

BS from a proff whose strategy for gaining tenure is nitpicking.

----------


## muhsin

Browsing. And so am doing.

----------


## Haven

Writing a presentation [for Thursday morning ... yikes!] on Power and Patronage in 16th c. Italy .... hummmmmmmm

----------


## pussnboots

I shld be cleaning my house but can't really get into it right now. Anyone want to help ?

----------


## Niamh

I should really be reading manuscripts!!!!

----------


## Sarasvati21

I should really be writing an argument essay about why Ray Bradbury's _Fahrenheit 451_ can be considered "American," but...it's really dull. Bleh.

----------


## novelsryou

I'm at work. I should be "working" but I'm reading the May Smithsonian. Oh yeah, and surfing LitNet.

----------


## khall12807

I should be doing research for my thesis paper  :Smile:

----------


## phoebelll25

I am having a computer lesson,so I should be having my computer lesson..........

----------


## Janine

> I shld be cleaning my house but can't really get into it right now. Anyone want to help ?


Ah...you kidding, *pussnboots*? I need help myself; this is what I am suppose to be doing today (cleaning) and everyday lately; today I thought it might be hopeful, but hey.....tomorrow is another day, right?  :Wink:  I say that everyday.  :Frown:  I am pathetic!

----------


## papayahed

I think there's a rash of that going around, I've been ramping up to clean the house for the past two days. I did manage to do two loads of laundry though.

----------


## pussnboots

you're two loads ahead of me Papaya

----------


## Janine

> you're two loads ahead of me Papaya


*pussnboots* and *papayahed,* somehow laundry I can always manage to do; but it is dusting and vacuuming, not to mention the heavy duty tasks like scrubbing, cleaning tile, bathrooms, toilets and whiping hardwood down floors, etc....yuk...would rather be on here anyday!

----------


## pussnboots

Janine; I'm constantly sweeping my floors due to the dog hair that accumulates.

----------


## cipherdecoy

I'm supposed to be enjoying my youth instead of having to study for bloody exams.

----------


## kasie

> *pussnboots* and *papayahed,* somehow laundry I can always manage to do; but it is dusting and vacuuming, not to mention the heavy duty tasks like scrubbing, cleaning tile, bathrooms, toilets and whiping hardwood down floors, etc....yuk...would rather be on here anyday!


I manage laundry too and I usually do the bathroom and kitchen because I can't stand yucky bathrooms and kitchens - think of all those bugs multiplying  :Eek:  But dusting, well, dust is fine, you only notice it if you start moving it around - leave it be and it's invisible. My friend bought me a fridge sticker the other day: it says, 'Dust testing in progress. Do not disturb the samples.' How well she knows me!

----------


## bouquin

I am supposed to be  :Sick:  vacuuming downstairs (kitchen, dining room, living room).


______________________
_" ... that which is clearly known hath less terror than that which is but hinted at and guessed."_
 (from   The Hound of the Baskervilles   by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle)

----------


## Niamh

Working. I'm still in work.  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

Digging holes for the fence, but it has been another long day & I'm messing about instead. Must dig tomorrow.......


btw, Niamh, by my reckoning its coming up for half 12 over there. Out of work into the pub.

----------


## Sarasvati21

I should be doing the dishes, and then studying for SATs. Bleh. Xp

----------


## LadyWentworth

Deciding on where I am going to take my trip.

----------


## Gracewings

Packing for my trip.

----------


## Sloan

I should be reading :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Writing a personal statement for 5 universities!! Oh, the joys!!  :Tongue:

----------


## bouquin

I am supposed to be finishing the English-to-French translation of an essay that I promised my pal Joe.

----------


## Niamh

> Digging holes for the fence, but it has been another long day & I'm messing about instead. Must dig tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> btw, Niamh, by my reckoning its coming up for half 12 over there. Out of work into the pub.


i was working till 1am and back in at 8am the next morning. :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleeping or studying. I like to entertain the idea of the former, but I'm just too nervous to sleep.

----------


## Sarasvati21

I should probably be practicing an instrument, or drawing, or composing, or something more productive than what I am doing now. ...Oh well.  :Tongue:

----------


## amanda_isabel

supposed to be in class!  :Biggrin: 

Nah, I didn't cut, but on the first day I guess the teachers like to dismiss us early; they just collect class cards and that's it.

----------


## Remarkable

I am supposed to be washing the dishes...I have to do that if I want to continue to be able to go out with friends  :Frown:  ...

----------


## sprinks

Sleeping.... Its about 11:43 pm right now  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

accounting work but instead I am farting around on lit net myspace and project playlist simultaneously.

----------


## farnoosh

getting of the net!

----------


## EricP

I'm at work, so I suppose that I should be working! I usually spend about 1/3 of my shift on this forum, 1/3 of the time reading, and about 1/3 actually working. On my recent employee review I was given high marks for "uses time effectively," so I guess that means I can cut back a little on the time I spend doing work.

----------


## asilef73

sleeping

----------


## eyemaker

get some info about Philippine Folktales to be reported on tuesday next week.

----------


## tiny explorer

hmmmm...must play with my baby now...

----------


## eyemaker

oh..you already have a baby? say, are you the father or the mother?

----------


## tiny explorer

im a single mom...

----------


## Gracewings

should be making breakfast

----------


## Niamh

I should be going to bed, but instead i'm on litnet and drinking sangria!  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

I should be going to bed too, but instead I'm also on LitNet and also working on my essay  :Biggrin:

----------


## blackbird_9

I should be cleaning my room... In fact, everytime I'm on here, it usually means I should be cleaning my room.

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  Sprinks! Is it not like 4am or something where you are? crazy woman!

----------


## sprinks

Yep! And yep!  :FRlol: . 'tis 4:40 am. I'm rather tired but #1. I have one more day to write another 1175 words of my essay, finish my visual diary for art, read Pride and Prejudice and take notes, and work on my drama folio. and #2. I want to watch the sun rise at least once these holidays... and today is the last day of the holidays... So... yeah  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

Yikes!  :Eek:  tut tut sprinks! you should have done that at the beginning of your hols, so you could enjoy the rest of your time! (a who am i kidding...i would have done the same!  :Tongue: ) good luck with the school stuff. i think you should ban yourself from litnet for one day and get all of that done.
Enjoy your sunrise.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  I tried but I ended up cleaning the house instead!  :FRlol: . Since its winter I have a feeling its still not gonna be for a few more hours yet!  :Frown:  Hopefully the sky is clear so I can actually see it!  :Smile: 

Oh I also have reason #3. I watched Hannibal and then saw a creepy ventriloquist dummy on tv. I am freaked. Very freaked. I have a baaaaad phobia of ventriloquist dummies.

----------


## Nightshade

eating breakfast thought its nearly noon so I suppose it would be 'brunch' really, cleaning and studying.... hummmm

----------


## LadyWentworth

I have the plumber coming here very early in the morning. I should be in bed and trying to get myself to think that I am tired enough to fall asleep so that I will be awake in time for when he comes here.

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleeping

----------


## Nightshade

Working, not that it is my fault that Im not something has gone wrong and the only man who can fix it is running at least an hour late-  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vheissu

Preparing lunch...but it's too hot!!

----------


## Niamh

I should be getting dressed and heading to baldoyle.

----------


## Guinivere

I am supposed to be unpacking my suitcase. It's just not as much fun as packing for a trip.

----------


## blazeofglory

Preparing to go.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I should either be preparing lessons for class in the morning, or going to sleep so I can wake up early and prepare then.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Doing my bridging "sequel-prequel" of Rizal's Noli me Tangere and El-Filibusterismo, an important subject requirement which will be graded as one long test.  :Eek2:

----------


## kilted exile

Hmmm, Friday night, 7pm. I am supposed to be getting drunk. For once I am actually doing what I'm supposed to Yay for me

----------


## sprinks

I should be doing homework... but I'm sick and I have a headache and I don't feel like doing it  :Sick:  

Also I should be making myself dinner....

----------


## muhsin

Surfing the net...and so am doing. LOL

----------


## wilbur lim

I need to go for a slumber,but I insist to continue studying.

----------


## bree

12.37 am. should be sleeping

----------


## Wizard272002

> I know, I know, you're _here_, but what are you really supposed to be doing right now? 
> 
> What are you procrastinating about? What have you shoved to the bottom of your "To Do" pile, _again_? That 5-page essay that is giving you nightmares?
> 
> Is that pile of laundry still looming but you just don't look in its direction? Are you eating stale crackers and peanut butter because you can't face grocery shopping?
> 
> Is the light flashing on your phone that you have 12 new messages from your Aunty Bert in Miami who needs to tell you about her cats' gastrointestinal problems? Do you quickly close the browser window when you realise you are now up to 59 _unanswered_ family emails? Haven't done that back up of your computer's hard drive this week/month yet?
> 
> Has your "To Read" pile migrated/spread from your bedside table/coffee table/desk etc. to the floor?
> ...


Cleaning my room up.

----------


## sprinks

Writing my Art essay!! and making another cup of tea!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Sleeping - It's 6 am and I should still be sleeping but I can't fall back asleep so here I am - up with nothing on TV.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am doing numbers of things simultaneously. Reading the news and posting something here.

----------


## Bakiryu

45 minutes of exercise. 

But my muscles are sore and I can't move  :Frown:  I'll do double time tomorrow.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Going to sleep. I need to get up early tomorrow to make sure I can get in to get my car checked out (and hopefully fixed).

----------


## Niamh

I should be getting ready to go to the dentist but i dont wanna!  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

I'm supposed to be studying.

----------


## sprinks

I probably should be in bed now...

----------


## vheissu

I'm supposed to be doing SO much work...but I'm actually trying to figure out a way to kick out the annoying individual I have to live with.

Why are tennency agreements written so that both the landlord and the tennant cannot get out of a difficult situation?!

----------


## Guinivere

Reading up on gothic cathedrals. I have exams coming up.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !

----------


## Niamh

I should really finish reading those manuscripts!

----------


## sprinks

I should probably be sleeping... or eating chocolate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

chocolate good! but i ate all mine  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

awww  :Frown:  I'll share  :Biggrin:  *hands Niamh some chocolate*

----------


## 1n50mn14

I SHOULD be shovelling up soggy dog poo out of the yard, while the snow is soft enough...

But I don't want to...

----------


## Niamh

> awww  I'll share  *hands Niamh some chocolate*


*happily takes chocolate* thanks hun!

----------


## Weisinheimer

hmmm, so many things...
reading the training guides for my new job,
hunting for another job,
filling out the application of financial aid for school
cleaning my room
*sighs*

----------


## mono

Laundry, cleaning my apartment, eating breakfast (as all of this coffee on an empty stomach has given me the jitters), but one of my cats has convinced me to stay on the forum for a bit longer, since he just curled up on my lap.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Organising and practising, and learning what to do with fake eyelashes... Tricky tricky stuff.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Laundry, cleaning my apartment, eating breakfast (as all of this coffee on an empty stomach has given me the jitters),


Yeah, I should eat something too, but every time I go in the kitchen I just end up refilling my coffee cup.  :Rolleyes:  *shakily raises mug to mouth*

----------


## Nightshade

stuff, like uni stuff and going back to uni stuff and finding the myseriously vanishing books stuff but I cant be bothered!

----------


## kilted exile

absolutely nothing - its wonderful

----------


## Niamh

I really Should be going to bed.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Reading. Not for any particular reason except that I really want to finish this book. Been too tired to really do any serious reading lately and I told myself that I would do it on Saturday evening. I am on LitNet instead.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Helping with dinner or something... charging camera batteries... packing things for the next day....

----------


## Cailin

:FRlol: Prep for work tomorrow - but am too tired and there's TWO rugby matches I'm trying to keep up with on the radio

----------


## subterranean

Jogging...but with my physical condition at the momment, being outside in the cold is really not a clever idea.

----------


## LostPrincess13

reading assignments

----------


## Niamh

I should be reading manuscripts!!! gah!

----------


## sprinks

sleeeeping... and preparing a list of things I must take tomorrow!

----------


## optimisticnad

I've just discovered this thread! It's excellent. 

I should be tidying and ironing and getting ready for the week ahead but don't ya love the last minute mad morning rush?

----------


## sprinks

Sleeping.

----------


## Scheherazade

Preparing lesson plans.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Laundry, dishes, getting the boyfriend from work, getting dressed, doing my hair, going to register for night school classes, changing my adress at the bank, renewing my health card, handing out resumes... see why I'm daunted and not doing anything!?

----------


## Nightshade

studying!

----------


## sprinks

cleaning

----------


## mono

Sleeping, perhaps? I had way too much coffee and tea this evening.

----------


## Chava

Laundry and general appartment maintenance.

----------


## sprinks

sleeping or reading

----------


## GX4146

eating lunch. this means im outta here

----------


## Joreads

Going home from work

----------


## Delta40

remedying the problems of a taxpaying nation

----------


## Cayenne

I should leave home about now to go to a lecture. I won't...

----------


## sprinks

finishing preparing dinner!

----------


## Chava

Reading up on Malaria and constructing a project plan... sigh

----------


## sprinks

sleeping

----------


## kilted exile

having dinner

----------


## subterranean

Sleeping......

----------


## 1n50mn14

Partying at Crys's like all of the other deadbeats, shovelling some sort of methamphetamine into my body and gossiping about completely innane and irrelevant things.

Oh yeah... and dishes.

----------


## sprinks

Reading, sleeping, eating... one or the other, or the other one... or all...

I am so tired and hungry!

----------


## GX4146

i'm *supposed* to be watching tv

----------


## vheissu

Finishing a report and going food shopping. I'm tempted to just order online...

----------


## dramasnot6

Writing Chinese characters. Arggghhh.

----------


## librarius_qui

anything else but writing here, I suppose ... but, well; I like to be here.

actually, within a few more minutes, I'm going out, 'cause I'll meet some friends, around 20:00. so,~
_ so, I should be dressing, or something.

I'm in doubts whether I take the mandolin tonight or not ... I didn't ask her yet. I'm .. bitter a little. just a little. (I wish I had nothing for tonight.)

----------


## sprinks

Finishing off this drama workshop.

----------


## Niamh

I should be making my way to work... but i'm lazy and i'm getting a taxi instead...

----------


## Remarkable

Learning Chemistry...

----------


## Janine

Spring cleaning! I am always suppose to be doing cleaning......haha...now matter what time of year it is.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing... Supposed to be surfing the Forum!  :Biggrin: 

Finished all my daily tasks so feeling kewl.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Anything else other than surfing the forum.  :Biggrin: 

Seriously, I do have an enormous list of things (too long to list now) to get done, but as long as I am on here, they just aren't going to get done!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Nothing! It's spring break plus I decided that on Sundays I'm gonna have a "day of rest." So yeah, I have stuff to do, but it'll wait til tomorrow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

Getting rid of baby Gonzo, and come back with the klicky ... Taking pictures of klickys!

I think Gonzo will linger a while longer ...

(Farewell, Gonzo ...)

----------


## aeroport

Reviewing _The Golden Bowl_ for tomorrow's discussion.

----------


## Virgil

Jamsian. I haven't seen you around lately. Hope you are well.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

Ugh, homework. Not just homework, but mindless irrelevant busywork homework.  :Frown:

----------


## Bloomsday

defintely supposed to be relaxing since i just completed 10 hours of fishing!

----------


## Scheherazade

> defintely supposed to be relaxing since i just completed 10 hours of fishing!


Oh, how did it go?

I miss those trips.  :Frown: 

I am supposed to be preparing the soup for dinner.

----------


## sprinks

I should be sleeping.

----------


## Niamh

absolutely nought!

----------


## Bloomsday

> Oh, how did it go?
> 
> I miss those trips. 
> 
> I am supposed to be preparing the soup for dinner.


pretty good, caught two australian salmon, about 5 or 6 trevalli and a flathead i had to throw back

----------


## 1n50mn14

Cleaning... the Woman is back from vacation tomorrow and I want the house to look nice.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Packing my bag for an out-of-town trip. We'll be leaving tomorrow, can't wait. But here I am, surfing the net again. Oh, or probably reading a good book.

----------


## Scheherazade

> pretty good, caught two australian salmon, about 5 or 6 trevalli and a flathead i had to throw back


That sounds pretty good (though I am not familiar with the fish you mentioned!  :Biggrin: )

I am supposed to be clearing and dusting shelves.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I should be eating my lunch while I still have time in my lunchbreak...

----------


## Madhuri

Sleeping.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Vacuuming (before it gets too late!)

----------


## optimisticnad

I should be finishing the book I am meant to return tomorrow!

----------


## Janine

Since my eyes won't stay open probably I should be sleeping. I hate to go to bed this early though. I would rather read my book or watch a movie. Maybe I will just retire to bed to do so.

----------


## K.M Roberston

Doing page long History questions..... I really should do them

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

STUDYING


I fail at life

----------


## BienvenuJDC

You do not fail at life... what is the objective to life? I think that you are quite successful from what I see...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Sleeping.

----------


## K.K.

> Sleeping.


What time is it for you?? Here, it was 1:22am when you posted.



I should be working on my english paper, studying calculus, writing my pre-lab, and about 20 other things that are more important than this.

----------


## samercury

Writing my lab report >.>

----------


## Scheherazade

Where are you from KK?

I am supposed to be sleeping or at least reading but some _Scherlock_ business kept me awake.

 :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

You're lookin' at it! 

 :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## K.K.

> Where are you from KK?
> 
> I am supposed to be sleeping or at least reading but some _Scherlock_ business kept me awake.


Georgia (eastern time zone.) It's 9:17 now.

----------


## Janine

Reading "The Awakening" or if not that, watching more of the Richard II play or reading the rest of the text I didn't get to yet.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> _Scherlock_ business



What's that??

----------


## papayahed

yeah Scher?????? hmmmmm???

----------


## Scheherazade

OK, I am going to come clean...

I work for Secret Services and Scheherazade is my code name... I had to deal with a suspicious sighting but all seems well now. 

You can all sleep in peace tonight!

----------


## K.K.

You mean Scheherazade isn't really your name!?!?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I feel so violated Scher!  :Wink:

----------


## skib

Measuring the engine specs on a jacked up Cadillac. Yeah!

----------


## Scheherazade

> You mean Scheherazade isn't really your name!?!?


No...

I am sorry that you had to find it out this way...

----------


## librarius_qui

I should be sleeping ... I'm even sleepy  :Sick: 
(But it's holliday tomorrow, in ... er, not only in Brasil ... I recall it now: it's a religious holliday. Next week .. actually, the week after the next, we'll have one Brasilian holliday (on Tuesday) and one Carioca* holliday (on Thursday) ...)

---

*adjective to people born in Rio, or things natural or characteristic of Rio de Janeiro city~

----------


## sprinks

Sleeping. It's 1:51am

----------


## sprinks

working on my canvas.

----------


## Chava

Writing a problem area, formulation, and problem statement... Organising my accounting, cleaning my apartment, indulging in my lazy sunday, mm..

----------


## andave_ya

showering!

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping .. as usual~

----------


## sprinks

working on my art file!

----------


## Scheherazade

Starting my day.

----------


## Niamh

Something...

----------


## sprinks

going to bed.

----------


## Weisinheimer

writing a lab report. *sighs* I always have a lab report I should be writing.

----------


## kaymf

I should be writing my persuasive speech. I kind of worked on it and now I gave myself a break.

----------


## Niamh

Choosing another movie to watch...

----------


## Tournesol

marking papers!!!!

----------


## Niamh

I really should be figuring out what clothes to wear to work tomorrow seeing as i'm going out straight after work and i really dont want to lug my back pack around...think i'll wear a skirt...

----------


## librarius_qui

I'd love to be sleeping, but it most certainly isn't what I should be doing right now.

Anyway, I'm going out. It's Friday night.~

bleh

----------


## MissScarlett

Writing a movie script, writing a media kit, but heck, other people here at my house aren't working, so I'm not going to, either. LOL

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Nothing...except watching the girls...

----------


## Weisinheimer

writing a case study.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

reading the newspaper and answering the crossword puzzle. And also watching an anime series...

----------


## Niamh

Absoloutely nothing!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Watching over two little girls who are now sleeping...even the 5 y/o...

----------


## kaymf

Getting ready for the party I'm going to

----------


## Chava

Sit ups and push ups. ugh. :Sick:

----------


## MissScarlett

Still working on the script and the media kit, but hey, I do that at the computer.  :Wink:

----------


## selsabil

I'm supposed to read "To The Lighthouse" by Virginia Woolf ,but really I couldn't pass 20 pages of it ...

----------


## Niamh

talking...

----------


## dramasnot6

Going to the gym.

----------


## sprinks

sleeeeping

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Having lunch that I forgot at home...again

----------


## Scheherazade

Cooking...

----------


## Niamh

Right now i should be not embarressing myself...

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Coming up with a list of questions for my interview...

----------


## sprinks

sleeping, not listening to the Mighty Boosh

----------


## Stargazer86

working...keying in weekly employee time reports and listing admissions from the past week. Oh my exciting life...

----------


## Weisinheimer

homework  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

Cooking dinner, doing laundry (will that ever cease?), doing housework, like vacuuming and dusting, etc. I feel stuck to this computer chair instead.

----------


## Scheherazade

_Chillin'_

----------


## Silas Thorne

taking a break, before I do

----------


## subterranean

Getting ready to finish the day of.  :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

(sleeping)

----------


## sprinks

You'd think that since it is past 5am and I haven't slept yet, I should be sleeping. In reality, I should still be painting, so thats what I'm off to do.

----------


## librarius_qui

praying~

----------


## LadyWentworth

Nothing, really. Well, that isn't true. I have a lot to do. But right now, I feel like I should be doing nothing at all.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

either eating or sleeping. I'm going to eat.

----------


## librarius_qui

nothing, particularly!

FINALLY!!!

----------


## Stargazer86

> You'd think that since it is past 5am and I haven't slept yet, I should be sleeping. In reality, I should still be painting, so thats what I'm off to do.



good lord woman..are you a total insomniac?

I remember the nights I used to stay up (by choice) to read and do art and write etc...I miss those nights...enjoy it!

----------


## Nightshade

I suppose I should really finish sorting out the last little pile of stuff in room - but after clearing out 2 massive bin sacks worth of paper from my reserach project Im kind of sick of it. I should also start studying and the washing isnt going to fold itself, and the leftovers need dealing with... :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

Concentrating on understanding the problems with implenting the silly paris declaration.... Everyone seems to be blaming each other, and wash their hands of errors.

----------


## Shalot

cleaning, working out, folding laundry...anything but farting around on the internet

----------


## Shannanigan

Teaching a journalism class, but it's the last day of school before Carnival here in the Virgin Islands, so none of my students showed up to school :P

----------


## blackbird_9

Math, math, and more math.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Math, math, and more math.


Me, too! Need to mark some papers...

----------


## andave_ya

fixing my hair.

----------


## Lily Adams

Math homework.

----------


## Scheherazade

Marking papers.

----------


## Niamh

not day dreaming thats for sure!

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping

----------


## Niamh

I should be getting breakfast but i've dilly dallyed to the point were its now time to go for a shower!  :Blush:

----------


## subterranean

Are you having afternoon shift today or no work at all?

----------


## Niamh

Afternoon shift.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Man, so much math homework! I'm glad I'll never have to do that again. (Which also means I'll never use my undergrad degree) 

I'm supposed to be reading for my psychology of emotion class.

----------


## a_little_wisp

Finishing this take home exam...

----------


## Lily Adams

> Man, so much math homework! I'm glad I'll never have to do that again. (Which also means I'll never use my undergrad degree)


I liked watching the Ed Burger tutorial videos nonetheless.

----------


## Niamh

getting ready for work.

----------


## Moshu

Oh no! My Spanish project! I KNEW there was something else to do!

----------


## Weisinheimer

school school school  :Bawling:

----------


## librarius_qui

downloading Latin material, so as to study~

----------


## AimusSage

I was working at my evil master plan of mass interstellar destruction, but you know, I took a break to just enjoy the sight of happiness. It's such a thrill to behold.

Time to get back to the plan, because THAT makes me happy.

----------


## librarius_qui

working. to hell with it!~

----------


## sprinks

sleeeeeeeping

----------


## Niamh

anything.

----------


## subterranean

reading book, drinking tea, and go to bed.

----------


## dramasnot6

Where to start?

----------


## Janine

humm?.. :Eek2: ..heading for bed since I can't keep my eyes open; thought I would try to watch the seond half of "Ivanhoe"

----------


## sprinks

sleeeeping, I have work in the morning!

----------


## vheissu

Sleeping...because I didn't sleep last night!

----------


## librarius_qui

having fun.

downloading Latin study material.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

rocking a little girl to sleep

----------


## bouquin

cooking rice!

----------


## librarius_qui

reading the bible

----------


## bouquin

drying my hair.

----------


## librarius_qui

anything else.~

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

Studying :Flare:

----------


## librarius_qui

either sleeping
or

thinking about a way of getting rich.~

----------


## librarius_qui

> Studying


(hey .. you should get it off your chest ...  :Crash:  )

----------


## LadyWentworth

Watching "Wallander", which I think I will go do right now.  :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Cleaning out a bird cage.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I should be going to bed

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

studying for finals or sleeping. I'm not sure which.

----------


## librarius_qui

I don't know.

looking for a job looks like a fine thing to be doing right now ...~

----------


## librarius_qui

getting ready to go out ... I'll be late!  :Sick:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

packing up my room to leave this University forever.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Nothing: I'm on VK!! :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

be in Litnet!

 er ... you're here, mate.

oops!  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Sleeping in preparation for a strenuous day tomorrow  :Sick: 
Or cleaning.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Having a shower, and getting something to eat.

----------


## Weisinheimer

studying for finals

----------


## Niamh

Eating... but i couldnt be bothered... i just dont have the will for some reason.

----------


## subterranean

Going home.... :Frown:

----------


## Mr. Dark

Getting started on at least one of my three final papers due this week.

----------


## samercury

Studying for Orgo final or taking a nap

----------


## librarius_qui

lunch for tomorrow.~

 :Crash: 
_  :Sick:

----------


## K.M Roberston

History homework and wishing my mother a happy birthday....*sigh* better go do it......

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping. but I woke up, and I decided to get up. It was about 5.30. Now, it's 6.11.~

----------


## Nightshade

cleaning, diving into my readin binge, cleaning...

----------


## Niamh

Something... anything... everything but whatever.

----------


## Helga

I should be cleaning or baking for my sons three year old birthday, but I hate birthdays and I'd rather sit outside in the sun with my laptop...

----------


## subterranean

anything than being sleepy.

----------


## toni

Writing a blog entry but I'm currently at work.  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

moving back in with the folks.

----------


## Nightshade

socialising with humans in the same room as me.

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping. a lOng time ago, actually!~

----------


## Mathor

math homework. ugh.

----------


## subterranean

Sunbathing with good book and cold beer.  :Frown:

----------


## bouquin

Exercising.  :Sick:

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping, for sure!  :Crash:

----------


## subterranean

Start working but after long weeks of crazy hard work, I feel like I have nothing left to do today.

----------


## Niamh

getting ready for work... but i'm sleepy. up at 6am to say bye to the sister... so treating myself to a taxi instead!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Definitely not deafening my neighbours with my singing thats for sure!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Showering, and getting ready to watch UFC with my buddies.

----------


## Helga

sleeping... i'm so tired

----------


## librarius_qui

it's 00.41 here ... I should be sleeping, but I'm going to read the bible yet. It's Saturday night, f*e*r chrissake!









(a week ago, I was watching The Fearless Vampire Killers ... I don't think I'll do the sequence today  :Frown:  )

----------


## Nightshade

cleaning and moving furntiure around.

----------


## bouquin

phoning my mother-in-law.

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping.~

----------


## Nightshade

checkig the washing and figuring out what the baby sister is wearing to scchool tomorrow  :Rolleyes:

----------


## librarius_qui

dishes ..

----------


## librarius_qui

going to bed

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

anything but what i've been up to for the last hour and a half. I've been trying to prove a centuries old math problem... and sha-sha-shockingly enough, I've gotten nowhere.

----------


## sprinks

studying, but I'm here catching up on things instead  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mariamosis

I should be completing a few real estate files..  :Frown:

----------


## librarius_qui

sleeping. 23.54! :eek~

 :Wink:

----------


## Mr. Skeleton

I've designed my life in such a way that I have shed all possible responsibilities. I did this because I'm a writer so I guess I should be writing. Which, technically, I am. WIN!

----------


## Weisinheimer

cleaning my room...or studying the anatomy of the heart...or sleeping.

----------


## librarius_qui

1.06? sleeping a loooong time ago!
good night!!!

~

----------


## sprinks

Finishing cleaning my room, then studying

----------


## Tournesol

getting ready for work! ugh!...[just four more weeks, just four more weeks...]

----------


## librarius_qui

dreaming!~

----------


## grace86

I should be putting my pajamas on and heading to bed. But I was planning on finishing a novel tonight, which is still not what I'm supposed to be doing...if I do any reading, it should be studying for my finals.

----------


## Niamh

getting ready to head out, but thankfully my parthner in crime is also distracted by the wonderful world that is litnet!  :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

and tea!!
 :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Starting on an assignment... I am willing to do that but just can't decide what it shoul d be on... Handout? PowerPoint?

----------


## PoeticPassions

working... blah... ah, thank goodness it is friday

----------


## Mr Endon

Reading Foucault. Uff. I've never procrastinated so much this year. Damn you, Frenchman!

Handout if it's info your audience really will have to use, PowerPoint if subject matter is too dry and needs spicing up  :Smile:  Or, why not both?

----------


## Scheherazade

Why not both?

Because I need to do just one to get a pass for the assignment!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mr Endon

Ha! We have a name for that where I come from, "the law of the least effort". It's the best law I know, too, beats Godwin's and Murphy's by a mile.

Obeying the law of the least effort, I'd suggest handouts, those are easier to make, it's basically the text of your presentation simplified and in bullets or something like that.

----------


## Nightshade

Finishing my drink so we can go to the Theatre! 
 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> Finishing my drink so we can go to the Theatre!


Yeay!  :Banana: 
Shame about the rain!  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

I have a coat....mwahahaha  :Brow: 
( and a new purple one at that  :Tongue: )

----------


## librarius_qui

cleaning~

----------


## Lynne50

ditto on cleaning

----------


## sprinks

I don't know, but this probably isn't it.

----------


## Niamh

> I don't know, but this probably isn't it.


sleeping perhaps?  :Biggrin:  (bet you missed me saying that huh?  :Tongue:  )

----------


## sprinks

> sleeping perhaps?  (bet you missed me saying that huh?  )


haha yeahhh  :Biggrin: . Falling out of that routine was weird!  :FRlol: 

(besides, it's saturday, I don't have to be sleeping now  :Tongue: )

----------


## Niamh

this is very true!  :Tongue:  happy weekend!

----------


## Nightshade

finding shoes ( that are dry)!

----------


## wessexgirl

> cleaning~


Same here.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am simply writing, posting!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Practicing.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just this! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

sleeping, in preparation for new job.

----------


## sprinks

I don't know, but I would like to be reading, but I'm not entirely supposed to be doing it...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Working...if only they'd give me some...

----------


## Niamh

writing an assignment but i just cant get it started.  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

writing something nonesensical

----------


## stephofthenight

my personal narritive essay, along with 4 other peoples...hello laundry money.

----------


## Maximilianus

Sleeping, but it feels better to chat with certain person overnight  :Tongue:

----------


## alexar

Fixing things.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am reading newspapers with a laptop

----------


## Maryd.

Painting my house.

----------


## Helga

studying

----------


## applepie

Working  :Wink:  I'm watching the snow fall outside, and I just can't seem to make my brain kick into gear this morning.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am preparing for going to work

----------


## eyemaker

am suppose to finish my research chapter four..

----------


## Lumiere

Studying for a Geology test tomorrow. How to classify rocks. 

In a list of things I care about numbering from 1 to 10,000,000,000, rocks come in around 930,000,000. Right after what Donald Trump had for breakfast and Flea Rights. Yeah. :Ack2:

----------


## Heathcliff

Homework.

Yer.

----------


## manolia

Working

----------


## Heathcliff

I should really jump to that homework.

----------


## Maryd.

I should be cleaning house... Argh!

----------


## Lacra

I am supposed to clean the kitchen and to prepar some materials for my work , but , at the moment, I am on the Lit net.

----------


## Silverblue

i am at my desk, supposed to be working and making prices anlalysis...  :Brickwall:

----------


## qimissung

Going to bed; not very interesting, but apparently necessary.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Entertaining you all...

----------


## Heathcliff

Moping around miserably after having a dissppointing day.

I'm not because I'd rather not think about it, but I'm going to have to be grumpy sooner or later.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am sitting lazily and doing nothing and in between that writing responses to the posts here

----------


## Maryd.

Should be doing the dishes... But having a few wines and relaxing instead... Hehehehehe.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am watching TV

----------


## Silverblue

i am supposed to do sports, and i'm in front of the computer with a cup of tea, and Berlioz in the background, i feel fabulous !  :Seeya:

----------


## Maryd.

Housework... Yuk!

----------


## Maximilianus

Getting another life, because the one I have is past due time, and ceasing to waste my time worrying about what I will never be likely to change

----------


## Janine

I am suppose to be watching the second half of Hamlet. I keep hanging around on here instead, but now I am drawing myself away at long last to relax.

----------


## skib

I am supposed to be sitting here relaxing, reading a good book and sipping at a shot of Gentleman's Jack toasting a good finish to the week!

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be having a shower. We went swimming and now I feel like a chlorinated blob.

----------


## Maryd.

I should be organising a salad for the Barbie.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I should be organising a salad for the Barbie.


Barbie? Ahh... My mother...

I should do some homework. I have plenty of time though. It'll give me something to do when I can get online rather than think about real things.

Much rather think about the settlement of Australia than  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:

----------


## blazeofglory

So many things are occupying me at the same time, drinking something, eating dry fruits, watching TV,chatting with my spouses, responding telephone calls, reading newspapers pages opened before my eyes and writing for this forum. What is more reading something in Wikipedia 

I am multitasking and people call is this is a very exhaustive exercise, but as far as I am enjoying it I do not feel exhausted. It is a thrilling exercise.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I should be folding laundry...

----------


## DanielBenoit

I should be vacuuming.

----------


## toni

I should probably be talking to ^ and make coffee.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Lol, don't make it a duty on your part  :Redface:

----------


## OrphanPip

Working, as per usual, but I'd much rather be paid to do nothing.

----------


## Lacra

I should finish the learning curriculum for grade 9 ... but I feel tired so I take a "nap" in here.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Anything but this. I should probably be thinking of what I will eat for my dinner. I feel like I need a nap; I have a headache again. I might lay down and then raid the refrigerator.

----------


## Lightprincess13

Working on my 12-page paper. Ugh.

----------


## Maryd.

Painting - what else?

----------


## hoope

In bed .. sleeping its gonna be 2:00 am soon

----------


## Heathcliff

Studying for my Italian Vocab Test.
Seriously though... It is even easier than the tests we did last year.
Five questions, rather than ten.
We've been working on those words in class.
She reads them out three times, slowly.
She's already told us what the answers are.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am supposed to be walking

----------


## Heathcliff

I should do some homework. I always say that.
There is no reason for me to hurry. Only a page of writing, it'll take only a minute.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Work  :Prrr:

----------


## L.M. The Third

I should be doing research for an essay that looks like it'll never get done!

----------


## Hurricane

Studying for my math test tomorrow.

----------


## Maximilianus

Analyzing the arguable convenience of a seemingly pointless waste of emotions

----------


## Heathcliff

> Analyzing the arguable convenience of a seemingly pointless waste of emotions


Meantime you can invent a dictionary of long words.  :Wink: 

I should be spending quality time doing something constructive.

I could get ahead in my ICT homework.

----------


## blazeofglory

Working in my office and thinking strategically about launching new products when the market is too much competitive and getting business or selling our products has turned out to be a really challenging job and yet taking up challenging is really daring or else I am getting fed up with a monotony of things, doing the same jobs routinely and walking the same course and it makes us pretty dull

----------


## Heathcliff

Well, my eyes are shutting, so I feel as though I should be sleeping.

----------


## Annamariah

Don't know, I'm just waiting for the next customer  :Smile:  (AND THERE SHE COMES!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## toni

As it is 3am, I'm supposed to be watching the movie the Shawshank Redemption or..sleeping.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Meantime you can invent a dictionary of long words.


That could be more productive than what I often do  :Tongue: 




> I should be spending quality time doing something constructive.


Me too... but... I wonder what... 




> Don't know, I'm just waiting for the next customer  (AND THERE SHE COMES! )


Tell her you're busy writing posts and ask her to come back later  :Tongue:

----------


## Hurricane

History reading, as always...

----------


## Lacra

I should be sleeping at this time.

----------


## eyemaker

I should have been inside the library to do research works..later perhaps

----------


## Hurricane

> I should have been inside the library to do research works..later perhaps


...Leave it to the last minute and it only takes a minute to do...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Writing a letter to Alex... poor guy, he probably thinks I'm dead.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Should be doing my work right now. .. .. . ..

----------


## blazeofglory

Taking my lunch

----------


## Heathcliff

As far as I'm concerned, I should be listening to loud music at the moment and pelting out lyrics at the top of my voice.
Although for various reasons beyond my control I find myself in a situation where I am unable to do so.

----------


## Thespian1975

Working. <hides>

----------


## Maryd.

Washing dishes.

----------


## Lacra

I am supposed to clean the house.

----------


## Heathcliff

I should eat, then dress, then brush my teeth.

----------


## blazeofglory

I should be gardening now but for some specific reasons I am on the net posting this. Of course today when I have planned to take care of my plants which were neglected for a long time in fact. I should be changing the soils of the vases and manuring them. As the fall is over the plants need more fuels for budding and flowering. I am a lover of plants and I had since my babyhood always loved them but for a variety of reasons, of course one of the reasons is my growing obsessions with books and writing or else I could have been a great gardener. I grew up in close proximity with nature and grew up in an open environment with them but in due course I moved to a new place and with that everything was over. Of course I am now no more in touch with nature and of course nature has of course great effects on what I do in life.

Therefore had there been everything as I have planned I should have been working in the garden.

----------


## Maryd.

Should be asleep. ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## papayahed

Working, is there anything more sad then witting in work on a beautiful Saturday afternoon?

----------


## OrphanPip

> Working, is there anything more sad then witting in work on a beautiful Saturday afternoon?


I was sitting in the back looking out at the snow, then I realized I may be the most inefficient employee ever.

----------


## toni

Sleeping (it's 2am) or watching some Tarantino.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Sleeping (it's 2am) or watching some Tarantino.


Pulp Ficiton!  :Biggrin: 

I SHOULD be doing my French coursework, but I'm stuck talking to you  :Tongue:  (j/k)

----------


## papayahed

> I was sitting in the back looking out at the snow, then I realized I may be the most inefficient employee ever.


I may give you a race for your money there. I've been here for 45 min and haven't looked at anything else bedires litnet.

----------


## toni

> Pulp Ficiton! 
> 
> I SHOULD be doing my French coursework, but I'm stuck talking to you  (j/k)


Deathproof, actually. 

Oh my, what a predicament to be in. :Goof:

----------


## OrphanPip

> I SHOULD be doing my French coursework, but I'm stuck talking to you  (j/k)


It's a vile language anyway, I resent that I use it every day  :Goof: 

I also resent that I never get any better at it, despite using it every day.

----------


## Satan

I'm supposed to finish a report, then do some coding and finish a book on network programming. Ugh!

----------


## aliengirl

Sleeping. But I am on Litnet right now.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> *It's a vile language anyway*, I resent that I use it every day 
> 
> I also resent that I never get any better at it, despite using it every day.


*gasp* Nooo! Baudelaire just shed a tear.

 :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

HOMEWORK!!

Not fun.
You can only draw so many histograms.

----------


## Maximilianus

> HOMEWORK!!
> 
> Not fun.
> You can only draw so many histograms.


Hmmm... statistics? Tricky science

----------


## Maximilianus

I should be seeking redemption. Distance makes it harder.

----------


## Lacra

cooking

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Something other than what I am doing right now...

----------


## Helga

studying for my politics class or history class

----------


## Niamh

I should be going to bed... instead i'm rummaging around my room trying to find books, cds and dvds to sell to gather money towards a deposit. I'll be attacking my shelves in my mothers house thursday morning!

----------


## Hurricane

Swimming, but the pool was closed.  :Mad5:

----------


## symphony

Astrophysics midterm this saturday so yeah you know.... i should definitely NOT be procrastinating like this.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hmmm... statistics? Tricky science


Easy in this case, but strenuous.
Like, we are given the data from the textbook and it isn't in numerical order.
I mean, it would've been just as easy for them to put it in order themselves and it just wastes our time. We learnt want numerical order was, like, our whole life ago, it is an insult to the intelligence of anyone with twenty digits shared between their fingers and toes, let alone the yr nine enrichment mathematics class.

I'm supposed to be not complaining.
I'm supposed to be drawing more stupid histograms but I'm going to let it wait another day.

----------


## DanielBenoit

working

----------


## Heathcliff

ICT homework.
A quiz about what to do if you are cyber bullied.
If I wasn't a good student I'd srcibble over the whole page the words 'TURN THE COMPUTER OFF!!'

I'm sure it is a big issue, but I seriously could be doing better things than giving the answers they just want to hear.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Easy in this case, but strenuous.
> Like, we are given the data from the textbook and it isn't in numerical order.
> I mean, it would've been just as easy for them to put it in order themselves and it just wastes our time. We learnt want numerical order was, like, our whole life ago, it is an insult to the intelligence of anyone with twenty digits shared between their fingers and toes, let alone the yr nine enrichment mathematics class.
> 
> I'm supposed to be not complaining.
> I'm supposed to be drawing more stupid histograms but I'm going to let it wait another day.





> ICT homework.
> A quiz about what to do if you are cyber bullied.
> If I wasn't a good student I'd srcibble over the whole page the words 'TURN THE COMPUTER OFF!!'
> 
> I'm sure it is a big issue, but I seriously could be doing better things than giving the answers they just want to hear.


Maybe... and just maybe... why not start a revolution against the stupid educational system?   

  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Maybe... and just maybe... why not start a revolution against the stupid educational system?


Well, it doesn't necessarily have the curriculum suited to my needs.

Although I would like to fight the system to bring Australian history back.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

Sleeping and dreaming. It's 3am.

----------


## Heathcliff

Hahaha.
I'm supposed to be doing anything other than being on a forum.
I'm in ICT and the teacher doesn't have anything for me to do.
Everyone has a two week extension on an assignment I've already finished.
Now I'm bored.

----------


## Maryd.

> Hahaha.
> I'm supposed to be doing anything other than being on a forum.
> I'm in ICT and the teacher doesn't have anything for me to do.
> Everyone has a two week extension on an assignment I've already finished.
> Now I'm bored.


Lap it up girl... You won't be bore in your senior years of High School.

----------


## Janine

I am suppose to be completing my interview for my birthday. I had better do it today or tomorrow and get it off to *Scher.*

----------


## Heathcliff

> Lap it up girl... You won't be bore in your senior years of High School.


I know, I know. But if they could give me some of that work now...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Working, anybody surprised?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Working, anybody surprised?


Nope, but I'm guessing that was a rehetorical question. I love answering those.  :FRlol: 

I should be figuring out what half of the things on my camp list are and getting them. I mean, are river shoes some sort of special footwear or just runners that you don't mind destroying in a river? I'm not going to go into water deeper than knee height anyway.
Wait - RIVER? With all the scary little animals living in it? Ahhhh!!  :Yikes:

----------


## blazeofglory

I would be sleeping soundly now but the idea of posting something and sharing all that occurred to me awoke me. I was sleeping and will do again for this job of writing drives me anytime and at times when I am sleeping and wake up suddenly I switch to writing

----------


## Heathcliff

I am supposed to be getting dressed, rather than lounging around in my pjs.
It's too hot for normal clothes though.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am supposed to be moving out but got hooked now on to the internet

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm supposed to be doing something that requires energy. I need exercise. Next time the northern oval at school is deserted I'm going to try and run it. I don't think I can, but I'll see how far I can get and I'll try and improve on it.

----------


## Madhuri

I was to give some clothes for stitching. But, I had to wait for my maid to come and finish her work, and now it's too hot to go outside. Besides, they are going to telecast 'Scent of a Woman' in half an hours time; so, instead, I have decided to prepare my lunch and watch the movie.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

I should have a shower. Immediately.
I just uploaded a picure of myself with extremely oily hair.

I should have pizza... Yea... I'm going to have some pizza.

----------


## Maryd.

I should be on my fave poetry site... but it no longer exists... Wehhh!

----------


## Heid

I'd like to think that I *should* be editing my novel. But as I'm tired and not in the mood for writing/re-drafting I'm skipping it guilt-free. My girlfriend - on the other hand - seems to think that I *should* be in bed right now.

----------


## Joreads

Nothing I am waiting to leave work for Uni I have a late start tonight

----------


## Lacra

I am supposed to have a meeting with one of the teachers, but I have decided to take a short break.

----------


## Heathcliff

I should go to sleep. I haven't slept in my own bed for two days.

I should be writing a blog about all the fun that I had at camp.

----------


## Nightshade

Cleaning...and writing budget reports.

----------


## sweetdisorder

Im suppose to be studying for a Math Exam in the morning!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

writing a paper.

----------


## Katy North

Anything but writing on this forum... but today is a sick day for me

----------


## Hurricane

Writing a historical article analysis. Instead, I am watching _Mulan._

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I should be working, seeing as I'm at work, but I'm waiting for someone else to finish with a program, so I can do my bit with it.
So, while I'm waiting I probably need to do my budget, but I don't feel like it. Instead I'm on litnet and reading the daily news.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

ummm writing reports? going out to do a weekly shop but the weather is _foul_ making a cup of tea.. anything to get me out of bed.

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be writing up a blog about what I did at camp. I'm already up to a few thousand words and I think I'm almost done. I tried to keep it brief.

----------


## andave_ya

I should be sleeping. Instead, I'm studying. Sort of.

----------


## Heathcliff

I finished writing about camp. It is now a blog. I should be offlinne, but if I try not to draw attention to myself then maybe nobody will notice it for a while.

----------


## Satan

> I should be offlinne, but if I try not to draw attention to myself then maybe nobody will notice it for a while.


 :Hand:  Give yourself some credit.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Give yourself some credit.


Oddly enough I can scrape a few extra minutes if I'm a good girl.
Ideally, the rule is so I don't talk to strangers late at night, but seeing as it isn't late at night on the other side of the world where half of litnet lives, I don't suppose it would matter. Also becasue I'm a good girl.

----------


## Maryd.

Should be kissing kids goodnight... 'Tis Friday night after all, will let them stay up for a while.

----------


## applepie

I don't really know. I suppose work, but there really isn't too much going on and it is Friday. I really just want to go home.

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be doing my maths assignment. Only I have to draw histograms.
I'm going to try to use the computer to make them, I don't want to draw them myself.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleeping. It's four in the morning.

----------


## Heathcliff

I must do my maths assignment. I've been at it all day but it is just going so slowly.
I mean, it is as easy as, but I just can't get my head around bothering with it.
I know I won't hand it in without giving all I can. I know I'll hand it in. I know I'll hand it in on time.
I'll be surprised if I get anything less than an A, and am expecting an A+.
Only I have to bother with it first.

----------


## Maximilianus

Analyzing and meditating. Two of the most painful annoyances ever to sit on someone's brain.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Analyzing and meditating. Two of the most painful annoyances ever to sit on someone's brain.


On the bright side of meditating, rather than actually doing it you can be sitting there, I don't know, twiddling your thumbs or thinking out a to-do list.
I hardly every admit to having the tolerance to meditate.  :Blush: 

I'm supposed to be doing maths. And, by this point in time, humanities, English, Italian and probably some other things I've forgotten all about. I've got time. I've got all day tomorrow. Humanities isn't until Thursday, Italian isn't until Wednesday.

----------


## Maximilianus

> On the bright side of meditating, rather than actually doing it you can be sitting there, I don't know, twiddling your thumbs or thinking out a to-do list.
> I hardly every admit to having the tolerance to meditate.


Your lack of tolerance is due to your youth and energy. Over the years, your energy powerplant will go a bit depleted, and you will tolerate what you can't put up with right now  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Your lack of tolerance is due to your youth and energy. Over the years, your energy powerplant will go a bit depleted, and you will tolerate what you can't put up with right now


If you say so. Like, I tried it once and got bored. I decided to listen to really loud music instead.

And what you hould be doing now, dear angel, is sleeping.  :Angel Anim:

----------


## Maximilianus

> If you say so. Like, I tried it once and got bored. I decided to listen to really loud music instead.


You can either try with more dedication, or let things happen at their own pace 




> And what you should be doing now, dear angel, is sleeping.


That is very true, I have to wake up too early again

----------


## Hurricane

Studying. Instead, I am about to go to bed.

----------


## Heathcliff

> You can either try with more dedication, or let things happen at their own pace


Depends what it is. Falling asleep, own pace. Domintating the entire school and slowly the rest of the community, dedication!

I should be studying or something, maybe researching that serial murderer for my science assignment like I'm supposed to be doing...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Sleeping...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sleeping...


And, my dear, you should be. Although you don't necessarily have to.  :Blush5:  :Smash:

----------


## Mariner

Writing! Gooodnight!

----------


## Niamh

Studying... but i'm just so tired.

----------


## Lulim

Housework -- done
Cooking -- done
Dishes -- done
Installed the new PC -- done  :Smile: 

Now, this is my first post on the new Computer -- it works!

----------


## Maryd.

Waking the kids up for school... Wake up!!!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Niente, but I have to get ready for the day in exactly three minutes.

----------


## samercury

Supposed to be reading either my genetics paper, but it's making zero sense right now so meh, I'll do it later

----------


## Hurricane

Writing a paper. Instead, I'm watching this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kdpAGDu8s

----------


## DanielBenoit

Idk what I'm supposed to be doing. Reading, maybe. Though I'm also waiting for JuniperWolf to come back from work and get on msn.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Again...I am supposed to be sleeping...

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be doing my health homework.
Waste of time as far as I'm concerned.
Like, we are learning these vitally important things, all of which I already know.
Would I need more stimulation? Nah, if I wanted to do more work I'd begin that book report.
Anyway. Yea. I should.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Idk what I'm supposed to be doing. Reading, maybe. Though I'm also waiting for JuniperWolf to come back from work and get on msn.


 :Blush5:  I forgot and went over to Dave's to watch _Thelma and Louise_. I'm sorry.

----------


## samercury

Supposed to be sleeping (and I'm going to)

----------


## Maximilianus

Killing myself... well... maybe only the flawed parts... like if I knew which... like if I knew how

----------


## S A R A

Supposed to be sleeping (and I'm going to) 
<--- the same  :Smile:

----------


## donexile

Chilling out before getting back to work tomorrow-and I am by posting on here,listening/watching vids on youTube and playing WoW,all at the same time... :Yikes:

----------


## Nightshade

Sleeping- or writing work sheerts and finishing off my slideshow ahead of tomorrows lesson on how to effectivly search and find information on the internet and in the library.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Heathcliff

Humanitites homework. Only three questions, about a page and a half. Nothing.

----------


## Mariner

Writing! Or math homework! Darnit

----------


## Heathcliff

> Writing! Or math homework! Darnit


Haha. Finished my maths homework.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

getting ready for work

----------


## Nightshade

going to the gym and on the ay stopping to get ribbions and things to make rosettes for my library helpers...

----------


## Snowqueen

Reading _Villette_, as I can't finish it.

----------


## S A R A

I have to pray now

----------


## blazeofglory

I am sitting kind of in a state dilemmas thinking what I will do next as there are boring duties, routines, and errands. There is nothing exciting! Dull and everything around nauseating. I will be hooked to something I do not what in a while

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be doing Italian translations and then a unit in maths.
I think I should be asleep though.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleeping

----------


## Wilde woman

Vacuuming. Boo.

----------


## Scheherazade

Downloading some books.

----------


## Niamh

sleeping but my neighbours are being noisy... AGAIN!

----------


## Heathcliff

English assignment.
-Sighs-
Better get to it. It won't finish itself.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Uhm...studying for an exam tomorrow. I promise I'll get to it soon, though  :Smile:

----------


## L.M. The Third

Practicing a speech I have to give today - yikes! But I'm eating my breakfast, and I insist I can't eat and speak both at once.

----------


## samercury

Packing :/

----------


## Heathcliff

I shouldn't be on forums in ICT class, but I'm so far ahead...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Archery.

----------


## Niamh

Studying Burial at Thebes...

----------


## Heathcliff

I should do some Italian homework.
Neh.

----------


## Nightshade

writing reports cards... but roald dahl had it wrong, it isn't fun at all- sometimes it is really really hard to find something postive to say and how can I just tell a parent btw your kind besides eing ignorant and obnoxious has taken to following me down the street and heckling me? Oh and lets not forgetthe lets throw things at the teacher incedent.... *sigh* must find something positive...

----------


## Heathcliff

> writing reports cards... but roald dahl had it wrong, it isn't fun at all- sometimes it is really really hard to find something postive to say and how can I just tell a parent btw your kind besides eing ignorant and obnoxious has taken to following me down the street and heckling me? Oh and lets not forgetthe lets throw things at the teacher incedent.... *sigh* must find something positive...


Haha. So that is what teachers say about us. Haha.
Us students are a cheeky bunch... Still, we throw things at each other often enough.

I should get outside and do some excercise.  :Hurray:

----------


## Niamh

studying... writing... packing... lots of stuff!

----------


## janesmith

Ironing

----------


## toni

Sleeping. I have to wake up in 3 hours to attend my brother's graduation. Staying up seems fun right now, but not when I wake up later..

----------


## MagicalSoul

I'm supposed to be reviewing the tube-feeding diet I put for a patient...Briing now after two months of practicing this. I started to run out of food and I need to stuff him with 100 more kcalories!

----------


## stephofthenight

12 page analitical essay annalysis...yes analitical annalysis, we have to do an annalysis of an analitical essay of another student in the class....ridiculous. no wonder im not doing it... o.0 due in 5 hours and 57 minutes...welll 56 now...

----------


## stephofthenight

> writing reports cards... but roald dahl had it wrong, it isn't fun at all- sometimes it is really really hard to find something postive to say and how can I just tell a parent btw your kind besides eing ignorant and obnoxious has taken to following me down the street and heckling me? Oh and lets not forgetthe lets throw things at the teacher incedent.... *sigh* must find something positive...


Your kid has a good arm and a knack for entertaining the other children...great way to go...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am here at the other end of the world writing something to interest and entertain you no matter where you are

----------


## kasie

Vacuuming the carpets.

Dusting.

Ironing.

Tidying the place.

I am so not in the mood for housework.

----------


## Maryd.

Sleeping... Shhh. Don't tell anyone.

----------


## L.M. The Third

Baking bread.

----------


## Maximilianus

I should be doing something meaningful, like getting a bit of the real thing instead of wasting time in illusions unlikely to come true.




> I am here at the other end of the world writing something to interest and entertain you no matter where you are


Ah, you won't catch me. I run really fast  :Tongue: 




> Sleeping... Shhh. Don't tell anyone.


I will tell your daughter you are being disobedient and misbehaving  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> Baking bread.


Yummy, I should be eating some homemade bread  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I will tell your daughter you are being disobedient and misbehaving


You can't dob on my mummy!  :Nod: 



> Yummy, I should be eating some homemade bread


No fair! Can I have some?
We have/had a bread maker but we don't use it.  :Nonod:

----------


## Indyben

Homework, I'm going to do it when I finish replying to a bunch of threads.

----------


## Annamariah

My Bachelor's Thesis. Surely it doesn't distract me from writing if I just pop in here to check for any new posts every now and then?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Homework, I'm going to do it when I finish replying to a bunch of threads.


Electronics assignment.

And I'm replying to a bunch of threads.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleeping sounds like a good idea but is it really worth going to bed now?

----------


## lostworld

Packing and or Studying for my exams but I just don't feel like it :P

----------


## scaltz

I'm supposed to be sleeping right now.

----------


## Helga

studying for my German exam tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

My eyes are telling me to sleep.  :Yawnb:

----------


## toni

Making coffee so I won't fall asleep at work.

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be preparing for school tomorrow, however today was the official last day of the year nine semester so... Nyeh... Nothing much to do anyway.

Lalala...

----------


## bouquin

having lunch (but eating candy instead)!

----------


## springsteen

Hmm should really be doing revision for my exams next week, I've developed a real skill for avoiding this task...

----------


## Themis

Sleeping, but oh! who could sleep now?

----------


## L.M. The Third

Putting clothes away.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I'm at work seeing that our team's software is deploying correctly, but obviously I'm sneaking in a post or two on Litnet  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

I should be creating a powerpoint, however this computer is too useless, therefore I'm not.  :Nod:

----------


## hoope

I am suppose to be studying .. but thanks God ! i only graduated last week - hehehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Sleeping... or finishing off the lesson plans and lists fo tomorrow.

----------


## dafydd manton

Should be writing, deadlines to meet, but enough is enough. Coffee and a trawl around Litnet for inspiration!

----------


## Heathcliff

Showering...
Nah, I'm not going to  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

On my lunch break and supposed to be studying.  :Tongue:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Havin' a bath.

----------


## Revolte

Going to the bathroom, but I feel lazy and I'm going to a party in a couple hours.

----------


## Niamh

Working on an assignment... procrastination is becoming my middle name...  :Blush:

----------


## Patrick_Bateman

Narcolepsy Presentation

----------


## faithosaurus

Sleeping, haha. It's 4:13 AM.

I swear, epilepsy causes insomnia or something. How ironic.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

:Party:

----------


## misterreplicant

Reading the blasphemous book, "Things Fall Apart" for school. Why can't I just jump back into The Inferno? (I mean the book, I DON'T live in hell  :Smile: )

----------


## paranoia

That's exactly what I'm thinking about - what am I supposed to be doing haha

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Resting - because putting a Grand piano on a Miami sandbar is hard work!

----------


## farnoosh

washing the dishes!!It's not fair that EVERYONE goes to SLEEP!!!! and I'm supposed to wash'em!booo-hooooo

----------


## L.M. The Third

Practicing the piano, writing an essay on women's liberation, writing an essay on Gandi's philosophies, writing an essay on Stalin's policies vs. Lenin's, filling out school applications... and so much more.

----------


## Sionn Harrow

I should be writing an essay comparing the Roman and Han empires, practicing my viola, and finishing my research paper on Christianity. I'll do that later...

----------


## Veho

Sleeping *yawns*

----------


## papayahed

Sleeping but I'm waiting for the millionth post.

----------


## Pensive

Asleep!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Making lesson plans...

----------


## Delta40

having breakfast

----------


## faithosaurus

My 6 hours worth of calculus homework. Oh, how fun it is preparing for the AP exam; though I am appreciative that we're doing all the review.

----------


## drago

Completing this yearbook to ship it off for publication. You try telling six girls who have know nothing of design the importance of a color scheme. I give up. To hell with it.

----------


## Delta40

treading on the treddy

----------


## jmnixon95

Homework, perhaps.
But it's 23:00 on a Wednesday night, and there are severe thunderstorm and tornado warnings, so... I'll do it tomorrow morning. Too tired. :P

----------


## Llä RËmØ MÅðçÂ

My research on spain

----------


## jmnixon95

Nothing except for relaxing.  :Cool:

----------


## Scheherazade

Chatting with Jay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Preparing a brunch... The natives are getting restless.

----------


## Brock

Preparing for work...

----------


## Niamh

I'm supposed to be cleaning.

----------


## Propter W.

I'm supposed to have a romantic night with my beautiful girlfriend. Something came up, however.

----------


## Pensive

Sleeping.

----------


## chipper

thinking of topic for our magazine.

----------


## deguonis

What the doctor ordered.

----------


## Scheherazade

Making dinner...

----------


## Themis

Nothing. Oh, the joy!

----------


## qimissung

Cleaning. *sigh*

----------


## Scheherazade

Read some articles on how knowledge and education but why bother when one can post on the Forum, right?

----------


## Mariner

Writing a boring article on the collective bargaining between my college and the faculty union. Did I mention boring?

----------


## Themis

Well ... studying is probably what I should be doing right now.

----------


## qimissung

Getting up (the horror!).

----------


## papayahed

Walking

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just got back from a stupid northern Alberta country bar, so I should prolly be drinking some tea with honey to soothe my throat after a night of yell-talking over crappy Buck Cherry songs played by a Ft. McMurray band and then sleeping.

----------


## Scheherazade

Studying or ironing or worrying about dinner...

Yet, here... I... am.

----------


## qimissung

Sleeping. I just wish I could.

----------


## Niamh

I'm supposed to be sleeping as i'm in work at 5am and i cant sleep. also contemplating food...

----------


## Pensive

Searching for the right sort of student accommodation in Manchester. There's too much to choose from and it's making my head spin.

----------


## faithosaurus

Finishing up my thank you cards...but I am instead rocking out to Taylor Swift, dancing and all.

----------


## Delta40

doing my tax return but I'm going to go shopping instead.

----------


## Emil Miller

Nothing and that's exactly how I like it.

----------


## Niamh

I'm suppose to be finishing tidying the bedroom, but there were some spiders and i dont wanna go back in until Kilted gets home from work and kills them for me.

----------


## logophile

Writing a fugue for the organ.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There was a big spider on my leg today in the woods, but I didn't feel any fear at all. I think I'm cured.

Anyway, there's a mechanical bull in town and apparently it's a big deal so I should be watching rednecks fall off a mechanical bull. I'm not though, because my male is no where to be found and I'd like to ask him to come.

----------


## qimissung

> I'm suppose to be finishing tidying the bedroom, but there were some spiders and i dont wanna go back in until Kilted gets home from work and kills them for me.


Very wise, Niamh.

How goes the fugue, logophile?

Riding the bull sounds fun, JP; they always make me think of "Urban Cowboy" and Debra Winger. I'm sure I would manage to look like a complete idiot on one, but I can dream, can't I?

I'm supposed to be going to bed. I guess I will, now. It sounds appealing; I'm not sure why I'm putting it off, but I generally do.

----------


## LizzzyBF

I am supposed to be doing my physics homework...then making study plans for the exams that are barreling towards me at an ever-increasing speed...then finding a new artist model for my art class...then replying to my penpal.

But really, all I want to do is work on my English report. This also needs to be done, but I still feel guilty doing it because there's so much other work to do that is much less fun. So I compromise by doing no work at all  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Red-Headed

Surfing the Internet.

----------


## qimissung

Nothing! I l-u-r-v-e it!!!

----------


## farnoosh

I think i should be washing the dishes :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleeping, since it's five in the morning.

----------


## yuka

gotobed

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleeping, since it's six in the morning. Instead, I think I'll play some Final Fantasy.

----------


## thelastmelon

I should do the dishes.

----------


## Maximilianus

Studying phonemes and allophones.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Drying my hair, then math.

----------


## Heathcliff

Being a good girl in RE class. Making a visual presentation about Ancient Greece.

----------


## osho

I am writing a few poems as some ideas cropped inside me. I am not a poet and do not know the craft of poetry. Yet some impulses arose within me and sought a shape and that resulted in the poems. I know most of you do not like my poems but the taste is totally private and distinct.

At this moment poetry is occupying me and imagination and passion is flooding my mind. 

This is the youthfulness of me, maturity or ripeness in age, spirit, emotion and imagination. Yet the words and style needed for versification is wanting a bit

----------


## qimissung

Clearing out my bedroom and dining room for some work we're having done. Why does life involve so much physical labor?

----------


## malayang-diwa

I should be studying for my Western Music History and finish my Ethnomusicology paper. Yeah, I can't focus. I have a tendency to delay my work when I _have to_ do it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing... Absolutely nothing in more than a month!

----------


## The Comedian

Gettin' ready for class. And maybe grading those quizzes.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Checking on my boyfriend. Note: heatstroke is gross.

----------


## Revolte

I should be finishing Kate Tansy's demo art right now (check her out by the way she's awesome http://www.facebook.com/HIPPIEGOLUCKYRECORDS ), and probably airing up my bike tire, and finishing my comic. I dunno what else, that's good enough I already weeded.

----------


## Melysnl

I should be revising my book but I can only stand so much of the editing/revision process each day. 

I should also do laundry, a chore I'll never be able to keep up with.

----------


## Revolte

> I should be revising my book but I can only stand so much of the editing/revision process each day. 
> 
> I should also do laundry, a chore I'll never be able to keep up with.


pay someone to do that. my best friends mother used to do that, but she was payed like 2-3 grand for it. shes a published writer too. so if you happen to be rich lol...

----------


## Helga

I should be writing about Montaigne, reading Gide and going over a few articles for school, school happens to mean a lot of work and to little time to do it all, specially when you hang out here.

----------

